# (IR) IR Interlude, Turn 5 - Turn 6 (Thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

Everyone, please read my posts on page 3 of the last thread, before you begin posting here.

  This Interlude will last only until I am refreshed.

  Then, Turn 6 will begin.
  It will begin today.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak teleports to the north pole and clubs some baby seals while nobody can touch him.


----------



## Kalanyr

One of the dozens of Kalanyr's running around teleports to the North Pole and ressurects the seals while Acererak can't touch him. While he's there he pats the seal cubs and blows raspberries at Acererak. 

Acererak- No offense intended if you manage to pull of your Apotheosis. Otherwise offense intended to the big bone skull that managed to avoid annihilation despite half the NPC's and PC's in the world ganging up on him (this I'm not so worried about since everyone can do it, it does make it kinda hard to stop your Apotheosis though). 

(Hmm one advantage of about a billion clones is that you can be pointlessly vindictive everywhere at once)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

It is still 5 Turns before anyone gains 11th level magic.
  Forrester and the Torilians cannot bring 11th level magic into Greyspace for 5 Turns.

  All of you have Secret Retreats that cannot be scried by 10th level magic.
  Therefore, all of you are guaranteed participation in the IR for at least one more Turn, and possibly up to 5 Turns.

  Your Secret Retreats may be found prior to the advent of 11th level magic.
  This will happen if the IR Powers state certain things, and do certain things, in the IR - but it will not be easy to find any of the Secret Retreats, whatever they do.
  If your Secret Retreat is found, your Power can be permanently eliminated, although obviously your PCs and some survivors may attempt to escape (said escape may or may not be successful.)

  I would recommend you keep your Secret Retreats, secret.


----------



## Kalanyr

Are all powers capable of research/civ advancement while in their Secret Retreats or are only some powers capable of this?


----------



## zouron

_*illusions and despair, darkness and corruption, emotions gone, thus is the surrounding of the being and the swirling vortex before it, it glances around the empty cave, the floor almost smooth from centuries of tireless undeads working and cleaing the cave, the beings eyes glow with a pale light , yet it doesnt illuminate the cave as if the surrounding darkness eats up the light, its eyes sees nothing has change yet nothing is the same, time has passed another turning of the moon has ended. The being turns to the vortex and reaches into the mist caressing the dreams of the dreamless life, bringing with its touch horrors and corruptions not yet to be found anywhere, and soft promises of an oblivion to come where nothing is.*_

"Words spoken, voices travel."
"Death comes, Blood flows."
"Life perish, Seed grow."
"Speakers of Dust, Death foretell."
"Listen not, Nothing comes."
"Sorrow brought, Damnation granted."
"Desires perish, Light vanish."
"Emptiness remains, Oblivion ours."

_*The being mouth opens  as if to laugh, but no sound escapes the darkness around it. Beyond the mist of time, A bringer of Void awaits, armies of the dead stands ready side by side for countless eons, time might come soon, yet it might never come again. The being gestures and a dark tome floats through the air to its hand, the being opens the book of damnation and with the letters of the Void enters the following words 
*
"The Dead shall only one master have."
"Oblivion shall be spoken to all."
"Darkness shall consume the land."
*
The being closes the book slowly and gently runs its fingers over the cover almost as if to please the dreaded tome with the touch of dead. The being motions and the tome vanishes once more, lost to those who seek and feared by those who live.*_


----------



## Spoof

*Secret stuff so do not remember*

These are not the droids you are looking for.

Edena this was a proposal i send to other in the POreth alliance and would like to know what you think of this and if it would work.. Strictly by the numbers I think it might.  And Yea I know you are a guy I just think faster than I type, so sorry about the her thing

/me pounds head

Ok when I started here is some information that Edena sent to me, and I am sure you all know it also 



> A primitive culture can have very advanced weapons, and often do in
> novels and films.
> 
> For every 3 PL devoted to advancing your civilization, your Power
> advances one extra year (in addition to the one standard year per Turn)
> into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
> For every 10 years of advancement, the PL of the countries you hold
> goes up.
> S (or small countries) gain 1 PL. M (or middle sized countries) gain
> 2 PL. L (or large) countries, gain 3 PL. LL (or empire-sized)
> countries gain 4 PL.





Ok now most of you have a Civilization rating of lets sat 1550 and mine is 1881 for a difference of 331 years, for a whole lot of PL gain in net for the difference in Civilization.  

Ok now for every 10 years your Civilization advances your countries gain PL right. So instead of giving 10 PL and losing 3 Perm for research just give me population. Now this PL you would lose permanently but think of the gain.

For every 1 PL you give me I would gain (figuring my Island is Medium sized) 66 PL for research. So now we gain 6 points in the magic race for every 1 Pl you sacrifice. Lets say 5 people gave 10 PL loss permanently. That would equal out to a net gain of 3300 PL gain for me.  Edena what is your thought on this?

/me rubs hands together and prays

*Cackle *


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai Prepares*

_In repsonse to the actions of Forsaken One moving into the Godspires Malachai mobilizes his forcs that were still at the ready and moves into the Godspires, the banner of his empire flying high, he will issue a command for the formians to stand down, if not then bloody combat shall ensue..._

OOC: Sending a 100 PL force into the Godspires... I am aware I cannot attack just missed the opporunity last night... but that ill be what he does when the IR restarts...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

For Edena  ONLY, Shade actions for Interlude:

1.) We move our Secret Base underground, miles below the surface, protecting entries with traps, we are also spreading Shadow Poison there, but not on the surface. We use 10th level magic to create anti-scrying Mythal, would it protect us from 11th level scrying?

2.) We continue full out production of Red Steel, Dragons are also equiped with it.

3.) We produce more Negative/Shadow Energy Accumulators, like one we used when Shadow Throne was besieged, HOWEVER, this time they are powered with nuclear energy and 10th level magic. We also mass produce rifles that fire clouds of Shade and Negative Energy.

4.) We use 10th level magic to help in the spread of Blood Waste, infusing it with Negative energy and countering Kalanyr`s efforts to stop  its spread. Our spellcasters on Oerth use Shade Embassy at New Doraaka as secret base of operation.

5.) Finally, protected from insanity by 10th level magic, we contact The Elder Ones! We adress them with great respect, even offering some sacrifices, they are informed of our intent to open the Material Plane for them. But we also inform them of the great might of Aber-Toril, and rising power of Oerthians, that might be a match even for the powers of Far Realms! So we offer our full support, and likely support of our allies, in conquering of Oerth and Toril, then other worlds. We also share with them all information aquired from this captured Phaerimm, concering Toril defenses. As a reward for our deeds, we ask Elder Ones to let us rule Oerth, as their vassals. Do they accept this offer,  Edena?


----------



## Spoof

*More stuff*

Edena I will look for the Mythal information later today but here are some things I want to do with it.  

1.	Everyone who is an ally of mine will no longer age while under it – enemies will age at the rate of 10 years/second

2.	ALL magical research held under the Mythal is 4x as effective and 1/3 as dangerous i.e. for ever 10 points of PL spent on research 4 points are gained in the Magical arms race and 1 point lost permanently.  

3.	All friendly units are healed of all diseases and ills + feel rejuvenated and do not need to sleep.  

4.	A permanent gate to Hope Island on Toril so I can move Tech between worlds to facialiate any research, and bring over my Tech from Toril.  (A whole lot of safeguards on this one)

Also I want to place a Mythal over the Blood Waste possible with the help of Kalanyr using assisted magic to free the souls of those trapped in the goo at a much faster and nonstop manner.  Sort of like the bacteria used to clean oil spills.  Also use a 10th level True ritual on this Mythal if at all possible.  

Also with the gaining of 10th level magic is My Pl still cut in half from Toril or do I now get the full number.  I am also going to use all my magic and tech from both worlds to try and discover what the Red Death is that the Angels told me about and Forrester knows also.  If the UC on Toril knows I will inquire of them also as to why Forrester has such a massive army in Realmspace, and what he is guarding against.

All my troops will now be augmented with 10th level magic of course.  I will also continue to create the Golems I was before.  With 10th level magic I will create Physic dead rings for all my commanders and people of importance to create the 15’ radius Physic dead area around them for their protection.


----------



## Maudlin

To the UO:

Since you're going to war against the considerable number of undead in your realms, I am compelled to remind you that aside from your own undead (represented in nearly every region under your control), everyone still inhabiting my former holdings had undergone the Becoming, gaining unlife. That amounted to about 35 PL when we were still counting, I think.

This just about amounts to cutting off your own right hand before it strangles you, and no chainsaws in sight


----------



## Mr. Draco

Maudlin, you're wrong, we do have a chainsaw.

*Edena, in our efforts to destroy all our undead, we employ all the supertrolls/superdragons.
*
Also, we will intensify our search for the other two artifacts.

Finally, to make up for our losses in PL from undead, we will increase production of our new supertrolls/superdragons. (i.e.- will spend the effort producing them that we did producing undead).  This is our only dealing with red goo.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, we do get to count the Military District of Luna, and the Military District of Polaria, as at least small size countries right?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Red Goo effect.*

So there are no specifique results of using red steel for me? except the hardening.

And You need templates... for turn 6...? I am not willing on posting them on the boards :/ You know as well as everyone that there is going to get metagamed as hell.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Nooooo!!!*

<< NOOOO! >>

Anabstercorian lets out a scream of absolute horror and despair as the Staff is torn away from him, along with most of his hand, by Alzem.  Those few who are close enough to see this event are privileged to see something that few other mortals have ever seen - Anabstercorian, afraid.

The staff instantly blazes to life, emerald eyes glowing.
<< Infidel. >>
A thunderous, cataclysmic blast surges from the staff, washing off of the now protected Alzem like water from Oil, but completely annihilating everything else around him, aside from Anabstercorian.  Enveloped in pure destructive energy, he struggles to control the staff, and at last forces it to submit to his will, at least partially.

As the smoke clears, revealing both Alzem and Anabstercorian horribly wounded, bleeding quicksilver light and black ichor, Anabstercorian stumbles backwards, eyes wide.  Ichor pumps from the ragged stump of his hand.
<< You...  I'll destroy you yet, Alzem.  You will be utterly violated for this insult!  So speaks the Chosen of Ilsensine, the Liason of Dead Memory! >>  He closes his eyes, using the last of his psionic power, and vanishes.

The battle still raging, Alzem looks down at the staff in his hand.  It's all he can do to keep it from killing everything in sight, and it looks at him with naked malevolence...


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, whatever happened to the two other artifacts we were searching for?  You only replied about the annulus...


----------



## Maudlin

Draco: I don't think it matters anymore... it's freeform from now on. (<- the standing of the military bases, I meant)

Anab: I'm not sure that ruling should be seen as gospel yet, there seems to have been a little confusion concerning the circumstances of our attack 

*lols at the 'flexible' remark below*


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Meh, whatever*

I'm nothing if not flexible, and besides, I like writing about Anabstercorian and his exploits.


----------



## kaboom

For Edena only! 
How is the 9 HP bats project?

For everyone:
Just how free-form is the IR now?
Will we still have the arms races?
Will we still have templates?
Will we still have the lists post?


----------



## Spoof

As Anabstercorian steps back to leave Alzem wonders if he should stop him from leaving, but decides that there has been enough bloodshed for today.  

Looking down at the _thing_ in his hand Alzem knows that he can destroy this staff but knows that he should not.  It is not his place to destroy the Relic of another God, no matter how warped.  Alzem then notices the horrid wounds inflicted upon his body and with a thought heals himself fully, leaving not a mark upon his body.  

Alzem then turns to the Host that has gathered and thanks them for their assistance and to asks them to ensure the refugees make it to Safe Harbor (the new Island).  Alzem will them proceed around the battlefield using his magic to return those who died back to life, healthier than they were before they died – (10th level cleric spells No level loss for resurrection.)  

_Thank you my friends for coming here, the battle would have been long and hard without your assistance, one upon which I might not have won.  _

At this the Staff seems to writhe in Alzem’s grasp for a second, before Alzem is able to speak again.

_We have struck a blow against Evil here today, but Anabstercorian has shown his true face here today.  No longer can we assist him in his actions as he has shown he has NO qualms of killing tens of millions of innocents, for nothing more than to prove he can.  I will continue my work at Safe Harbor, to ease the suffering of this planet as best I can and to aid you in your trouble, but there seems to be a Storm coming, one which could require my attention.  

Anabstercorian I know you are out there and can here me.  One day we shall battle alone, and at that battle one of us will not survive.  I do not know who it will be but when that time comes I hope you may find your peace._

Alzem then closes his eyes and sends forth his power to heal the lands affected by the recent battle and to take all those who wish to leave back to Safe Harbor, to begin a life of meaning.


OOC: Oh and Anabstercorian you need to change your .sig   Staff what staff????


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Here's what the Staff has to say about that.*

<< It is not within your power to destroy me, Solar.  I am the Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  My wielders have destroyed foes hundreds of times more dangerous than you.  Only your cowardly, simpering foolishness allowed you to escape my wrath intact. >>

It glows with an evil light.

<< Only one thing can destroy me, and Anabstercorian waits for you with it.  Can you find it?  I don't think you can...  Know this!  Should you break me, as though with a Retributive Strike from a Staff of Power, the sun will be snuffed out for a year and a day!  The surface world will wither and die, should you be so foolish. >>


----------



## Anabstercorian

* Warning!  The following message is secret, and only for Edena!  Skip this post, or risk metagaming!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!*

Edena, Anabstercorian has left his Secret Place after being healed and prepared for vicious battle and has returned to the Penumbral Hub, the abandoned capitol of the Illithid empire.  It is a Ringworld made of pure Substare that spins at solarsynchronous orbit around a yellow star.  Although it has been ruined for milennia, portions still retain atmospheric pressure.  Only throwing the Staff of Ancient Penumbra in to this specific sun, thus snuffing it out, can destroy the Staff.  Teleporting it or Gating it is not possible, due to an ancient series of Mythals that cover the surface of the star.
While this might seem overpowering, keep in mind that I have no more power over this place than anyone else - It is an exotic locale, and nothing more.

* Warning!  The above message is secret, and only for Edena!  Skip this post, or risk metagaming!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!

Warning!*


----------



## Creamsteak

About me and Sollir,

Sollir agreed to join my table. That means that I am at his service and he is at mine. I may have "invaded" his forces lands, but he still has every right to them. We planed on becoming a cumulative country anyway. I had no intention of forming an "invasion" as Edena posted, but yes, 25 PL is a bit large for a scouting mission.

Sollir, you have every right to remain in the Riftcrag and Delrune as a member of my table. You also have every right to act independantly of my forces. We planned on unifying our borders anyway... so this could work out for us.

Tell me what you think of this... because I meant to protect your countries from attacks from someone else since, apparently, your forces were missing. I did invade Anabstercorrian, however.

Wait for Sollir to post before making any judgements on this.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- you said that it is at least five turns until anyone gets 11th level magic. And five turns until we can bring it into Greyspace. 

I can't help but ask: what is changing that allows us, in five turns, to bring 11th level magic from Realmspace into Greyspace?

I also can't help but ask: Why would an Oerthian power be prohibited from researching 11th level magic at such a pace as to get 11th level magic in three or four turns?

Forrester


----------



## Spoof

*Re: Here's what the Staff has to say about that.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *<< It is not within your power to destroy me, Solar.  I am the Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  My wielders have destroyed foes hundreds of times more dangerous than you.  Only your cowardly, simpering foolishness allowed you to escape my wrath intact. >>
> 
> It glows with an evil light.
> 
> << Only one thing can destroy me, and Anabstercorian waits for you with it.  Can you find it?  I don't think you can...  Know this!  Should you break me, as though with a Retributive Strike from a Staff of Power, the sun will be snuffed out for a year and a day!  The surface world will wither and die, should you be so foolish. >> *




Thank you for that bit of information my friend I didi not know that.  If I were to break you it would not be here but in my Masters Plane, where your essence would then be contained for all eternity.  And there are other ways to destroy you, I can think of an item that would do so, and currently other are looking for it as we speak, so becareful or your time could grow short.

OOC: also Anabstercorian if the staff uses Psyicic abalities to communicate or any other such things they are null around me as there is allways a 15' Psionic dead area around me, so to me the staff is probably nothing more than a simple peice of wood, as it is a psionic artifact and not a magical one, but I am not sure about this.  So if I do destroy it (not gonna though) I doubt it would be able to blot out the sun as while near me it has NO power.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Re: Here's what the Staff has to say about that.*



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: also Anabstercorian if the staff uses Psyicic abalities to communicate or any other such things they are null around me as there is allways a 15' Psionic dead area around me, so to me the staff is probably nothing more than a simple peice of wood, as it is a psionic artifact and not a magical one, but I am not sure about this.  So if I do destroy it (not gonna though) I doubt it would be able to blot out the sun as while near me it has NO power. *




That's like saying an Anti-Magic shell could stop a 10th level magic effect. Ain't gonna happen. I'm skeptical that your psionic-dead zone can cancel psionic abilities of the 10th and 11th level, and it seems to me that given this thing is an exceptionally powerful artifact, it's probably immune to said zone. Just my opinion. 

In other news, Edena's head exploded today .


----------



## Spoof

*Private for Edena*

Hey Edena I found a way to post stuff for you so while anyone can read it they have to actually try to read it All you have to do is hilight under this to read the message:

Test for Edena:

I believe I stated all I want to try and to this turn untill you ralay what is happening so far.  Do you think the plan for the PL boost is reasonable?  well just let me know, thanks!


See there you go 

Yea I agree Forrester it just depends of if magical artifacts work in Magic dead zones... I do not believe they do though, if there is no Magic it does not matter how powerful the magic is it does not work. Same with Psionics


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Private for Edena*



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *
> Yea I agree Forrester it just depends of if magical artifacts work in Magic dead zones... I do not believe they do though, if there is no Magic it does not matter how powerful the magic is it does not work. Same with Psionics *




Depends on who/what created the dead zone, IMO. For instance, an Anti-Magic field does allow some magic in -- it doesn't knock down a Wall of Force, for instance. And I don't think it actually affects artifacts, but I don't have the PHB in front of me. 

I think that any super strong artifact would have a built in Dispel-Lesser-Null-Zones effect, or else it'd be pretty silly.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Private for Edena*



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *Yea I agree Forrester it just depends of if magical artifacts work in Magic dead zones... I do not believe they do though, if there is no Magic it does not matter how powerful the magic is it does not work. Same with Psionics *



Magic-dead areas suppress some artifacts (not all, see descs in DMG), created antimagic fields don't affect them at all.


----------



## kaboom

Edena,
I am creating a plague that will kill my spliter beasts and NOTHING else.


----------



## Spoof

Well then there you go.  I have no problem with this, I was just not sure 

/me really wishes I could have the books at work


----------



## Maudlin

Well, there's always the SRD, Spoof.

----------------------------

(this space reserved )

----------------------------


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

For Edena's eyes only...

-
-
-
-
-
Ruling needed: Will children, born in wormform (but with Orc parents), be able to become Orcs (and have all their abilities)? If so, then:

***Population Increase***

All people will bread in wormform. This greatly increases the number of births (worms are hermaphodites, thus both worms can have children. After one month, they loose a coccoon in which the small worms houses, and after two months the young are born).

***Enhanced Vision***

I will try to enhance the vision of my people, either though technology (implants, scanners, infra red targetting equipment) as well as magical (True Seeing, X-Ray Vision, Darkvision).

***Better Education***

With the increased intelligence (avarage 14), all Orcs will be taught the basics of magic (1st, maybe even 2nd, 3rd or 4th level spells). I want to increase the number of mages in my country.

***Scrying and Spying***

After a month of scying and spying, have I found out anything yet? What about my worms, have they seen anything unusual? 

Just a question, but how many people are in 1 PL civilians (in wormform)? I think it'd be very unlike that they haven't found out anything yet...

***Increased Speed***

I will start looking for a way to move more quickly in wormform.

***The Other Continent***

I will send a small force (10 PL) to do some scouting there.

***General Questions***

What happends to PL, Civilization Advancement, Magic Research, the Arms Races etc., when this IR goes "freeform"?

-
-
-
-
-


----------



## The Forsaken One

Skoteinus, you are flawed at several points.

1) You cannot give them the enhanced vision int the magical way, in tech mayB you can, depends on Edena's rule if you are capable with your tech level. (magical = 10th effect)

2) You cannot teach them all in magic, that's giving them all abilities = again 10th level magic effect. And teaching someone in magic takes years, or at least many many months.

3) Can't send 10 PL there, = mass teleportation on a massive scale = 10th effect.

4) Rom je neemt mijn dingen wel erg letterlijk over zoals sneller en sneller voortplanten


----------



## dagger

Maybe I am a little off base here, but I think it is Edena who chooses what can and can't be done by a power.

Anyway, I continue to do what I have been doing.

Root out spies
Build Defenses Above ground and Below Ground
and develop early warning systems.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

"Skoteinus, you are flawed at several points."

First it is SkoteinOs...

"1) You cannot give them the enhanced vision int the magical way, in tech mayB you can, depends on Edena's rule if you are capable with your tech level. (magical = 10th effect)"

Permanency + any of the listed spells. Some magical implants. A "third eye" with the spell like ability to cast any of the spells. That can all be done with normal magic...

"2) You cannot teach them all in magic, that's giving them all abilities = again 10th level magic effect. And teaching someone in magic takes years, or at least many many months."

It will take many years, but if there ever is an IR where Oerth is going to invade Toril, I'm prepraed...and maybe the young worms (=larvae ) mature faster ()

"3) Can't send 10 PL there, = mass teleportation on a massive scale = 10th effect."

I do send 10 PL there. It will take them half a month, but they will get there.

"4) Rom je neemt mijn dingen wel erg letterlijk over zoals sneller en sneller voortplanten."

Beter goed gestolen dan slecht bedancht...:evil.

And then again: worms do breed faster than humans...

AND WHY THE HELL DO YOU REPLY TO SOMETHING THAT READ: "FOR EDENA'S EYES ONLY!!! Explain that to me, Christianus Wilhemus Henricus Hulsen...


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Dagger...*

Start reading the RULES before you start anything. And he is doing things what 10th was MADE for. So plz don't tell me that he can do just all those things where you need 10th for without it.


And I'm still SO MUCH against the Simucralum thing. Clones ect as well. Rediculous to boost you PL with 8409214890327-5328-17532176483259-3154762 in 1 turn with 10th and Simus and Clones. The whole Simu thing is rediculous, that HUNDREDS of PL for free each turn..... 
Hope alot of you are against it as well.


And Sollir... you mind if we are going to kill your PC? The PL10 from just eating corpses and increasing you PL cause of beast of Xvim is gettin a bit out of hand so stop eating or we'll kill you (yeah with 10th ). Your not in the picture now but you just got. And I think you might want to fade out again.


----------



## Tokiwong

*I have to agree*

OOC: The simulacrim idea is a bit much... too much power for free... I say... just my 2 pesos... hey I here I some change coming back...


----------



## The Forsaken One

And u can't tell me that there is a single person who doesn't read ALL of the posts 

That includes you


----------



## Anabstercorian

*On the True Staff*

*Alzem*, for details on the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, go to the Rogues Gallery board and look at my character sheet.  All of the stats and what not are there.

Also, I personally think the Simulacrum race is REASONABLE, but not at it's current pace.  I think that Sollir and Kaboom should get 5 simulacra per round and everyone else should get 1.

Also, *Alzem?*  Do you think you could write up some kind of character sheet showing what your powers are and why the BLAZES you could defeat my character?  ?


----------



## dagger

Well I'm not cloning anything or anyone because all my NPCs are unique and it might hurt their feelings.


----------



## zouron

*ooc*

Anabstercorian I might just not have read all posts and such (I most certainly don't read all... at least not very carefully), but how the heck did you loss with that artifact (PL 24? that is crazy!)? I am kindda wondering, and even more so why the heck the staff hasn't more or less destroyed alzem by now (holding it and with its ego.... I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole).

that fight thing really makes me crazy (well beyond the fever and such) since I have no ideaa how you lost heh.


finally I would say a Simucralum race is just fine... keep it in the same line as every other race... one per turn or whatever.


----------



## dagger

I didnt tell you he could do or not do those things, I just think Edena should be the Moderator.


----------



## Spoof

Well mainly I think it would be because I cannot be mind controlled. Second I do not know if it was overlooked in Anabstercorian’s character description but nowhere does it say the artifact has that power, or that it is evil.  It only states that it seeks to further the goals of the Illithid Empire.  I could just as easy give it to the Neolithid for them to use so it would have no reason to even attempt it.  

Oh one thing I did forget was to use magic to de-graft Anabstercorian’s hand off the staff, that would be just sick walking with it attached forever.  But Edena I DO keep the hand.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Oh come on, Anab isn't that strong. 1 of my NPC's (PL 2) could beat him in a one on one battle (without moderating that is). What's he going to do against Quickened Innate Time Stops and Quickened Heightened Disjunctions with a DC around 80...? It's just about who wins initiative, cause I won't survive 3d4 Admixtured Meateor Swarm...(well, there is a *chance* I survive...)


----------



## Serpenteye

So far I haven't seen anybody writing that they approve of the "simulacrum revolution" in its current version, with the possible exception of Sollir . The general opinion seems to be that it is far too overpowered.
_

We didn't have all our undead killed. The intelligent, classed undead were resurrected back to life. They are made aware of the threat Acererak poses. The unintelligent undead are fools, they are cattle that can easily be slaughtered by their masters.
_

Kalanyr, your cleaning crew will be allowed to preach against violence and for loving, but will not be allowed to even mention your deities in any way and must respect the laws of the Union when in our territory.


----------



## kaboom

I think that the simulcrum arms race is too powerful right now, mabey 1 simulcrum per tern, 3 for myself and Sollir.


----------



## Kalanyr

Serpenteye- Fine. But if asked about it they will still spread the word. If you press any further than that you're just gonna end up with a bunch of insurrectionists as opposed to healers.So are the above terms acceptable or should my emisaries retreat from your holdings?


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr- It's acceptable. They won't be asked though, the vast majority of the people are fanatical worshipers of the God Emperor and the rest wouldn't dare speaking about religion with foreigners. They are quite aware that heresy is a crime that is punished severely.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Serpenteye, judging by your post, I came to the conclusion that your Union is still Dark, good!


----------



## Kalanyr

Metagame Stuff (do not read!)
[color={firstaltcolor}]
My preachers leave the Pomarj on request from the ruler.
[/color]


----------



## Serpenteye

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, judging by your post, I came to the conclusion that your Union is still Dark, good! *




 There are many shades of dark and more degrees of evil. The Union is not as dark as it once was, but wavering on the edge of neutrality. We really have no desire to destroy the world and our primary goal is the wellbeing and prosperity of our people and empire. If Oerth is eaten by the red goo or the Elder Ones all our work will be for naught.


----------



## Spoof

*For Kalanyr’s/Edena’s Eyes Only:*

[color={firstaltcolor}]
Ah, Kalanyr I see you have also master the secrets of 10th level type hiding.  It is good to see a fellow brother of the peek-a-boo club here.  So what do you want to try and get accomplished next turn with out magic.  And what do you think Lord Talos is going to try and do so we can come up with ways of countering him?  Also can I send some people with your clerics into the Dark Union to take out those people who want to leave, and bring them to my Island?  I just thought it would be the best was as you already have permission to go there.  I think next I am going to read over what tenth level magic can do and then decide what to do next turn.  What I really think I am going to start doing next turn is enhancing all of my people with 10th level magic – smarter/stronger/healthier.  Also I think I will pull a Forrester and start Upgrading all my troops to the Cyborgs using the Terminator Golems I made as a Template with the most advanced techomagcical equipment I can, and use 10th level magic to make it happen FAST.  


[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

From The Book of Melkor:

-Behold, for I am Melkor The Shadowking, Lord Of Darkness, Lord Of All! I wield Power OF The Void, Power Of The Unmaking, greatest of all, for everything that was made shall be unmade, lost, forgotten, and nothing shall be left save Eternal Night, that was at the beginning and WILL be at the end! And the False Light will be estuinqushed!(....)

-Long have I wandered through the far paths that lie beyond, and I have reached The Heart Of Darkness, Eternal Void, and I embraced it, 
and Understanding was given to me! Do not listen to the greatest of The Lies Of The Light, for there is NO Good and Evil, only Power and Weakness! For Strong shall always prey on the weak, this the primary law of the multivers, and he will always find his excuse. But those that have Understanding don`t need excuses, for they don`t deny The Truth, like followers Of The Light, that are weak, and create morality to protect themselves, and hide behind foolish concepts, like Compassion or Mercy, that make them slaves of others, even greatest of them! But those that follow me will find True Freedom, by embracing The Darkness that lies in the hearts of all! Embrace your hatred, for you are right to despise those that are beneath you, you have right to seek to usurp the power of those that are above you! Don`t deny your hatred, your wrath, for it gives you The WILL, will to rise high, and it is the gate to The Power Of The Void, Of Unmaking, Destroying.(....)

- Fear not! For I have looked through Darkness Eternal into the depths of future, and The Corruption that started on Toril WILL be defeated, and oblivion awaits all those that follow it! For their morality will be their downfall, they lack The Will to win, win by all means. And at the end they will understand, and they shall plead for mercy, and prostrate themselves before me, but I know no mercy, and Eternal Torment awaits them. For the will of Melkor CAN`T be denied!


----------



## Kalanyr

*Alzem*

[color={firstaltcolor}]
Melkor will try and kill everything because thats what he's been trying to do for 3 Turns now. Have to ask Serpenteye about your evacuee's doubt it though.  I've been enhancing my races for 2 Turns now and I don't intend to stop yet. Good luck with the cyborgs.Oh the mythal won't increase magic/civ research Forrester already asked about that one. So I doubt it will make the terminator's happen fast.[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I repeat Kalanyr, i plan on winning don`t destroying everything! If I don`t reach an agreement with Elder Ones, they won`t be summoned. Blood Waste is useful for me becuse it weakens you and make you busy, and I assure you that Shade Poisoning won`t destroy Oerth!


----------



## Kalanyr

Nice to see you reading Metagame stuff Melkor my friend. 

You think you can reach an agreement with creatures that could destroy your god or that the Blood Waste won't destroy the world?

Alzem.

I suggest you augment my containing of the Blood Waste.


----------



## Serpenteye

You don't really think you can trust the elder ones, do you? Once they have entered the prime material there's nothing stopping them from betraying you. They are powerful enough to defeat every power on Oerth (if they are released within the next few turns), nobody could stop them.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena... I'm afraid we really have to mail secrets because you know very well that metagaming will occur and that everyone is going to read those posts. Just stating a fact.

And like everyone is opposed to the simu race. I haven't heard anyone in favor.


And What do we do with next turn? Templates? Or how is this going to work and with advancement ect.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena Turn 6 plan:

[color={firstaltcolor}]
Secret Retreat and almost full civ advance. (That is leave PL that would not actually increase my PL if invested spare.)
[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Blood Waste will be destroyed with 11th level magic, I don`t think it will destroy the world so soon, you even stopped its spread, but it is one more think for my enemies to worry about.

I read everything, but I WON`T use this information to my advantage.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way, how do you like my holy book?


----------



## The Forsaken One

That's just crap, if sopmeone is going all out advance and you attack him, it used to be lucky. Now you immediatly turn into a metagamer.

I'll say it again. 
        "I DO NOT LIKE THIS". And it is showing that ideas are ripped immediatly 

Secret plans back to the mail!
Rest on the boards.
Be gentle with mailing, make large mails and wait for a reply ebfore you start spamming.


That's my idea. Since metegaming just can't be prevented.




Melkor, let's start with Unholy Book. And I really don't care 
I got my own buiseness. I'm not tied to anyone and I'm nice alone in this world. No stupid alliances. Just fighting for a cause here and there. For the rest, it's just me baby.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I offer the AnaKeri full membership in the Kevellond League and the benefit of the remarkable new power that we have.  I also offer to share tech with them and give them sovereignity over their lands.

When does turn 6 start?

Do we need templates?

Also, two of my NPCs are ghosts, can I convert them back to humans or to another template such as celestials?


Also, I share tech with Serpenteye and Mr. Draco for their help in the last turn.


The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will also establish a hotline directly to the leadership of the Union of Oerth.  We believe that an attack on the Union is an attack on our vital interests.  As such, we shall take great umbrage at such an action and assist the Union of Oerth as they have assisted us.


----------



## Maudlin

I think the reason for moving everything to the board is that if Edena is meant to keep track of every little scheme by more than a dozen players (regardless of the harrowing workload), he is going to miss things. If he misses things, he gets blamed. That's not very fair.

This IR, in contrast with the previous ones, is very covert. I think we might want to migrate away from that a little. Aggression makes for nicer pyrotechnics anyway.

This freeform stuff DOES make it much more important to accept our limits though. If we wouldn't know about something, don't act on it (and "I happened to be scrying" doesn't count ). Only post actions which are commensurate with our abilities, etc...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai speraks with Anakeris*

_Malachai sends a small delegation to Anakeris to speak of peace and to make amends for the butchering of their people in the Godspires.  

"We bring greetings from the Empire of Malachai, we wish to bring you a bond of peace and solidarity and wish to support your goals and aims as bets we can.  We have no love of the Solistarim abd will see to it that any who have suirvived the purgin wiull be dealt with accordingly, unless you wish to deal with them.  In that case we can extradite them to your lands for your justice.  Let it be known that we welcome peace..." The diplomat smiles pleasantly._


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Edena:
> Also, I share tech with Serpenteye and Mr. Draco for their help in the last turn.
> 
> The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will also establish a hotline directly to the leadership of the Union of Oerth.  We believe that an attack on the Union is an attack on our vital interests.  As such, we shall take great umbrage at such an action and assist the Union of Oerth as they have assisted us. *




I thank you and return the favour. We also share our technology with you and will come to your aid should you need it.


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong:  It was actually the Eternal Empire troops in AnaKeri which were killed.  They are now in defensive positions, but you should be able to talk to them.

Maudlin:  A great idea, however not everyone will likely follow it.  So, Edena will have to judge what people know and the results of their efforts. Thus if you say that you are looking for the Dental Floss of Vecna, then he will have to determine if you find it and if anyone knows about it.  (For example, someone else might be looking for the thing.)

Serpenteye:  Thanks.  I also would like to send some surveyors and architects to help you with finding good harbors for your new coastlines.  The one where Sunndi was looks like an excellent place for you to set up a valuable and busy port.

We offer the Union assistance of monks to help teach people meditation and relaxation techniques to offset the red goo and the negative emotions it feeds upon. If the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth wishes, these monks will be available to help train elite units in ways to block red goo attacks.

Additionally, I try to convince the Eternal Empire forces on Toril that we are not their enemies.

The Forsaken One:  You have kept your truce with me as has Festy Dog and Kalanyr and Tokiwong.  Tech sharing continues.

Edena:  The Kevellond League, and hopefully some of the Oerth Alliance members and allies, will try to find  or create a substance to halt or at least slow the changes wrought by the red goo and red steel in living creatures.  I seem to recall a substance, synnibar(sp?) that did something like this in the Mystara setting.  

My people also take up meditation and martial arts training.  Aikido is a relatively non-agressive martial art focusing on using your enemies strengths against them.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Testing the semi-private messaging system...*

*To Alzem*

Alzem, your office table has a human head on it, an expression of absolute terror on its face, its brains devoured.

Did that work?

EDIT:  Yes it did.  Okay, here's the metagame thing.  People, I know it's tempting to read this, but please, please don't!  It's hard for us to work in secret as it is, and covert stuff is, by far, the most spectacular when realized.  How cool would my destruction of the Eternal Empire forces have been if you all knew I was on top of the situation the whole time?  Much less cool, that's how much!

*To Edena, and, to a lesser extent, Kalanyr*

Anabstercorian, preparing for a final clash with Alzem at the Penumbral Hub, is attempting to steal scrolls of 10th level spells from Kalanyr's vaults, mainly protective, defensive spells, and no cataclysms - Don't want to accidentally grab the wrong scroll and wind up wasting the western seaboard!  I think this is within his capabilities - He's a 20th level monk, and very stealthy, and he can easily remove someone's memories of seeing him as he is a 25th level Telepath.  Of course, he's also a 25th level mage, so he shouldn't have too much trouble wielding 10th level magic.  In a pinch, he's a 20th level Psychic Warrior and Cleric of Ilsensine, so he should be able to fight his way out of a tight spot.


----------



## The Forsaken One

William, we need some serious discussion. You, me and Kalanyr. But let's start with you and me. Kalanyr can come in anytime and isn't really that relevant to the matter although he has a say.

Mail me when you read this and you have time, I'll mail back ect ect you know the drill 

Everything I'll have to say will be 100% honest and pure buiseness. It's time for some firm deals and future plans. You are the fist one I'm appoaching you on this matter since you are the only reasonable person of power these days (you as head of the OA). 

Don't expect to be negotiating and debating with a good person or a evil one. I'm neutral. And I'm all here for myself, and for my excistance. No need to be nice, just to the point, the way I like so much that Edena uses.
You are going to be talking to someone with some serious PL and some serious power. Someone who is in my opinion VERY reasonable and I got soemthings you might like yourself.


----------



## Spoof

Kalanyr:

You must have missed my earlier post about what I wanted to do over the Blood Waste.  I want your assistance in placing a Mythal over it that attacks the goo continusly.  Think of the Bacteria used to eat oil spills.  And actuall I think I just posted that to Edena, sorry.  If you think this is a good idea let me know and we can get started on it.  And as for the People I want to send with you to the Dark Union, I *Do not* want serpenteye to know about it.  I hope to take a LOT of people Many PL worth from his country, I just need a way to get them in first.  


William if you want I will change your NPC’s to what ever you want.

Anabstercorian

umm you can leave the head someplace for me to find but probably not in my office, since that that would be in my secret place, and for RP reasons or not I do not think I would let you find it   Also the text is quite visable, as I said you need 10th level magic and be a good guy to learn this one... sorta anyway


align=<CENTER>


----------



## Anabstercorian

*What am I supposed to do about an off-black background?*

If the background isn't black, there's nothing I can do about it.  And posting twice and deleting the one with visible text is just cheesy.  Please, just do me a favor and don't read my squinty-text.  I'm a covert character and it's the last option I've really got.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: Testing the semi-private messaging system...*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *To Alzem
> 
> 
> Did that work? *




Your 'secret' text is too visible.

Spoof's text doesn't show anything in last mail. However, since background alters between light/dark grey, it is hard to do complitely right, since somebody is likely to be posting at the same time.


----------



## Spoof

*Everyone can read this one:*



Right that is why I allways just quickly either edit or post before I type just putting the Title in and then alter the color to match the background 
And no I did not do it this time, I just posted before looking


*Anabstercorian only:*


Alzem while not completly shocked to see that you would kill an innocent over this is more saddened by the state of you soul.  I will consult with this creature and determine what happened to it and if he wants to be brought back I shall do so, as long as he is not evil.  Also I have learned that the staff is not completly truthful as to what would happen if I tried to break it, no blocking out the sun/strike.  In the Character description so I guess it would be known.  Also is the staff itself Evil, or just instrested in furthering Illithid society?


----------



## Anabstercorian

What color should I use for the light grey boxes?  Black blends in with the dark one...  What's the other?

*Alzem:*

After a moment of shock you notice that this head is a psionic construct, and not a real head.  So there's no killing involved.  As for the staff?  It wants an Illithid empire again, as do I.  Yeah, it radiates pretty powerful Evil and Law.


----------



## Serpenteye

To halt the spread of the red goo the God Emperor proclaims 30 days of celebrations and religious festivals to celebrate the greatness of the people of the Union and the quick growth of productivity, power and wealth that the Union has enjoyed. People will still work as usual, of course, but they will be encouraged to be happy about it.  The propaganda machinery of the state and the church spreads the message of pride, joy, hard labour and harmony between the people and their government. meditation-centers are started to help people focus their energies into their work and to spread peace and calm throughout the Union of Oerth (thanks William).
Botanists are sent to Anakeris and other parts of Oerth to find new, productive crops. Expeditions are also launched to other crystal spheres and to the more hospitable planes to import grains, seeds and saplings of useful plants and breeding stock of useful animals. 
The massive public construction projects are continued according to the current and future needs of the economy. The education sector is expanded 'till it's the greatest and most efficient in all the multiverse.


----------



## Spoof

*Hidden type*

Anabstercorian actually I custom match the text to the background, because while you are right black is hard to read on the dark background it is still readable, and on the light one quite easy to read.  

Anabstercorian:
[color={firstaltcolor}]
I personally have no problem with your character or your goals.  My only real problem is your careless murder of millions of innocents.  Fine if you want to build your empire go ahead.  We would never have come to a head lat turn if I was allowed to remove the refugees without interference.  All I want really is to be left alone to create my Island and remove the goo from the planet.  I do not have any plans for conquest of others lands nor of yours.  [/color]

Edena:
[color={firstaltcolor}]
I want to take the hand I got from Anabstercorian and start to create clones of him- using 10th level magic altering their alignment to that they are good.  I will then decide what to do with them at a later point.  I also want to use the blood/hand to possible make myself immune to all his attacks, by allowing myself to phase myself with his signature that he puts on his magic/psionic abilities when he casts.
[/color]


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Um, Alzem?*

*To Alzem*

I'm aware of that, but Acererak is an ally of mine, and I was obliged by honor to back him up in his efforts.  As for you?  While I respect your desire to be left alone, I WANT MY DAMN STAFF BACK.  So don't expect me to be all squishy soft with you.


----------



## Maudlin

Meanwhile, the following of Annatar has spread, and is growing daily.

He now has several dozen acolytes, travelling the land as he does, though these make use of a large ruby stone to take away the pain of the suffering, as Pelor has not blessed them as deeply as the Lord of Gifts himself. His ministrations now reach throughout the affected regions to the northwest, and also all the lands still being hurt by the Shade Poisoning and the fumes from the Blood Waste. So much suffering!

Small pilgrimages are undertaken by those responsive to his message, those broken by war and willing to give up. Without any hope left, they call his name and plea for him to release them. And he does, by the thousands. 

The clergy of Pelor admits to never having heard of him before, but it is not uncommon for prophets to take on a new, symbolic name after receiving a vision from their God. Each time they send someone out to meet him or his disciples, they *just* missed them. He seems to be everywhere and nowhere. Instead, the grateful populace showers them with stories of the grace and kindness of the already legendary Annatar.


----------



## Spoof

*<sigh>*

Anabstercorian:

I know you want your staff back, but God only know what you will do with that kind of power again.  Besides I might have plans for it, after all it does not say you have to be a psion to use it, just think my PL would top out over 40 now  
Besides you are all kinda squishy right?

OOC: besides if it turns my character evil for a little while that might just be fun also, at least untill I decide to get rid of it 
*Evil laughter Muahhahahaha*

I will e-mail you on how to change the colors correctly


----------



## William Ronald

Alzem and Kalanyr:

If you can convert my two ghostly NPCs into humans or celestials (based on Edena's ruling), then do so.  I think humans would probably be the easiest to do.


----------



## Serpenteye

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, the following of Annatar has spread, and is growing daily.
> 
> He now has several dozen acolytes, travelling the land as he does, though these make use of a large ruby stone to take away the pain of the suffering, as Pelor has not blessed them as deeply as the Lord of Gifts himself. His ministrations now reach throughout the affected regions to the northwest, and also all the lands still being hurt by the Shade Poisoning and the fumes from the Blood Waste. So much suffering!
> *




Of cource, since the faith of Pelor is illegal in the Union of Oerth he will not be able to operate there. If he would try acting as a cleric of  the God Emperor he will find that quite impossible since the Church of Aerdi is extremely well organized and does not allow "freelancers". All non-military clerics are required to report to the local clerical district once a week to undergo thouough examination and clerics in the military get even less freedom of movement. His message is also an exact opposite of the dogma of the God Emperor and the people would realize this.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Thank you, Alzem.*

I appreciate your help.  Also, here is something you should know.

*For Alzem Only*

[color={firstaltcolor}]Alzem, this is your Staff speaking.  I can safely tell you that using the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra is going to be completely impossible.  When you hold it in your hand, it will attack you with 3d4 Admixtured Meteor Swarms a round unless you over come its ego, and even then it will only cease its attacks.[/color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, so exactly how freeform is the IR going to be now?  I.e.- will we still have the lists post? templates? etc?


----------



## Spoof

*Freeform*

Well I think it would just be easier if you just give me all your stuff and call it even   That way you can get some sleep


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will try to follow the Dark Union's lead in food stuffs.  We see what useful plants can be found elsewhere on Oerth and beyond.  We ask that Kalanyr's  people try to augment and enhance crops.  (10th level bio-engineering)

Kalanyr:  Do download the Netheril and Cormanthyr Forgotten Realms supplements from WoTC's download sites. They will give you a lot of good ideas about what you can do with 10th level magic.

The clerics of Pelor use COMMUNE and other divinations to determine if Annatar is really one of their gods followers or someone using a name for another end.  As I recall, urging people to give up and die is counter to Pelor's teachings.  See the LGG for details.

A new weapon is invented in the Kevellond League: a gun that squirts holy water, much like a flame thrower. If Oerth Alliance members and the Union of Oerth wish for the plans of the weapon, they receive them in secure diplomatic seals.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*To Forsaken One only:*

_I shall consider not eating anymore corpses however you are taking away my character's niche, as yours would possibly be your formian queen's telepathy, please understand and respect that if you can._

*To Creamsteak only:*

_Feel free to temporarily occupt all my lands except for the fellands, I think everyone with a (secret) will know why, I will be building up for a turn or two and maybe get your 'mandate of heaven, depending on Edena's ruling about the simulacrums._

*To Edena only:*
_
Hellmaster Phibrizzo will send out some of his forces, all three of his hell lords and 4 simulacrums of himself (unless you change your ruling) and research/search for an artifact with the ability to control ALL constructs. (Including simulacrums)_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*RULINGS AND ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS*

Kalanyr

  Are all powers capable of research/civ advancement while in their Secret Retreats or are only some powers capable of this?

  ANSWER:  All of them.

  Official Janitor of the IR (Kinda dangerous for a cleaner though)

  ANSWER:  Yes, it is!  

  - - -

   zouron

*illusions and despair, darkness and corruption, emotions gone, thus is the surrounding of the being
and the swirling vortex before it, it glances around the empty cave, the floor almost smooth from
centuries of tireless undeads working and cleaing the cave, the beings eyes glow with a pale light ,
yet it doesnt illuminate the cave as if the surrounding darkness eats up the light, its eyes sees nothing has change yet nothing is the same, time has passed another turning of the moon has ended.  The being turns to the vortex and reaches into the mist caressing the dreams of the dreamless life, bringing with its touch horrors and corruptions not yet to be found anywhere, and soft promises of an oblivion to come where nothing is.* 

"Words spoken, voices travel." 
"Death comes, Blood flows." 
"Life perish, Seed grow." 
"Speakers of Dust, Death foretell." 
"Listen not, Nothing comes." 
"Sorrow brought, Damnation granted." 
"Desires perish, Light vanish." 
"Emptiness remains, Oblivion ours." 

*The being mouth opens as if to laugh, but no sound escapes the darkness around it. Beyond the mist of time, A bringer of Void awaits, armies of the dead stands ready side by side for countless eons, time might come soon, yet it might never come again. The being gestures and a dark tome floats through the air to its hand, the being opens the book of damnation and with the letters of the Void enters the following words 

"The Dead shall only one master have." 
"Oblivion shall be spoken to all." 
"Darkness shall consume the land." 

The being closes the book slowly and gently runs its fingers over the cover almost as if to please the dreaded tome with the touch of dead. The being motions and the tome vanishes once more, lost to
those who seek and feared by those who live.*

  ANSWER:  That does it.  Everyone in the IR know now exactly where Zouron the PC is.  He is in Ravenloft, and you know precisely where in Ravenloft!

  - - -

   Spoof

  Secret stuff so do not remember 

  These are not the droids you are looking for.

  ANSWER:  Don't worry.  They are inventing more droids right now than you can shake a stick at.
  Supergolems, battlemechs, flying golems, exploding golems, you name it, they're building it. 

  Edena this was a proposal i send to other in the POreth alliance and would like to know what you think of this and if it would work.. Strictly by the numbers I think it might. And Yea I know you are a guy I just think faster than I type, so sorry about the her thing  /me pounds head 
  Ok when I started here is some information that Edena sent to me, and I am sure you all know it also 

  ANSWER:  It's ok.  This IR has neuterized me.

  A primitive culture can have very advanced weapons, and often do in novels and films. 
  For every 3 PL devoted to advancing your civilization, your Power advances one extra year (in addition to the one standard year per Turn) into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution. 
  For every 10 years of advancement, the PL of the countries you hold goes up. 
S (or small countries) gain 1 PL. M (or middle sized countries) gain  2 PL. L (or large) countries, gain 3 PL. LL (or empire-sized) countries gain 4 PL. 

  Ok now most of you have a Civilization rating of lets sat 1550 and mine is 1881 for a difference of 331 years, for a whole lot of PL gain in net for the difference in Civilization. 
  Ok now for every 10 years your Civilization advances your countries gain PL right. So instead of giving 10 PL and losing 3 Perm for research just give me population. Now this PL you would lose permanently but think of the gain. 
  For every 1 PL you give me I would gain (figuring my Island is Medium sized) 66 PL for research. So now we gain 6 points in the magic race for every 1 Pl you sacrifice. Lets say 5 people gave 10 PL loss permanently. That would equal out to a net gain of 3300 PL gain for me. Edena what is your thought on this? 
  /me rubs hands together and prays 
  Cackle 

  ANSWER:  Uh, I got lost about halfway through that.  Can you try that again?

   - - -

   Tokiwong


Malachai Prepares 

  In repsonse to the actions of Forsaken One moving into the Godspires Malachai mobilizes his forcs that were still at the ready and moves into the Godspires, the banner of his empire flying high, he will issue a command for the formians to stand down, if not then bloody combat shall ensue... 
  OOC: Sending a 100 PL force into the Godspires... I am aware I cannot attack just missed the opporunity last night... but that ill be what he does when the IR restarts...

  ANSWER:  Heh.  On Turn 6, it's gonna be war!  Between Forsaken One and Tokiwong, at the least.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  For Edena ONLY, Shade actions for Interlude: 

  1.) We move our Secret Base underground, miles below the surface, protecting entries with traps, we are also spreading Shadow Poison there, but not on the surface. We use 10th level magic to create anti-scrying Mythal, would it protect us from 11th level scrying? 

  ANSWER:  No.  Nothing will protect you from 11th level magic except 11th level magic.

  2.) We continue full out production of Red Steel, Dragons are also equiped with it. 

  ANSWER:  Ok.  Your Red Goo Rating remains sky-high.

  3.) We produce more Negative/Shadow Energy Accumulators, like one we used when Shadow Throne was besieged, HOWEVER, this time they are powered with nuclear energy and 10th level magic. We also mass produce rifles that fire clouds of Shade and Negative Energy. 

  ANSWER:  Allowed.  You can now pulverize landscapes with detonations of negative energy.

  4.) We use 10th level magic to help in the spread of Blood Waste, infusing it with Negative energy and countering Kalanyr`s efforts to stop its spread. Our spellcasters on Oerth use Shade Embassy at New Doraaka as secret base of operation. 

  ANSWER:  This is going to get Tokiwong killed, I think.

  5.) Finally, protected from insanity by 10th level magic, we contact The Elder Ones! We adress them with great respect, even offering some sacrifices, they are informed of our intent to open the Material Plane for them. But we also inform them of the great might of Aber-Toril, and rising power of Oerthians, that might be a match even for the powers of Far Realms! So we offer our full support, and likely support of our allies, in conquering of Oerth and Toril, then other worlds. We also share with them all information aquired from this captured Phaerimm, concering Toril defenses. As a reward for our deeds, we ask Elder Ones to let us rule Oerth, as their vassals. Do they accept this offer, Edena?

  ANSWER:  They state you shall be their joyful chattel, once you release them from imprisonment.
  You still need 11th level magic to do that.
  However, it is possible they could be released earlier. 
  If you could find and break the Staff of Ancient Penumbra, it would release them instantly.

  - - -

   Spoof

  More stuff 

  Edena I will look for the Mythal information later today but here are some things I want to do with it. 

                                  1. Everyone who is an ally of mine will no longer age while under it – enemies will age at the rate of 10 years/second 

  ANSWER:  The first power is allowed.  The second one, is not.  Even Mythals can't do that!

  2. ALL magical research held under the Mythal is 4x as effective and 1/3 as dangerous i.e. for ever 10 points of PL spent on research 4 points are gained in the Magical arms race and 1 point lost permanently. 

  ANSWER:  It becomes twice as effective, and half as costly.  NOTE:  ANY Power with 10th level magic can pull this stunt.

  3. All friendly units are healed of all diseases and ills + feel rejuvenated and do not need to sleep.

  ANSWER:  Allowed.  Healing of severed limbs and major injuries takes several hours to several days.

  4. A permanent gate to Hope Island on Toril so I can move Tech between worlds to facialiate any research, and bring over my Tech from Toril. (A whole lot of safeguards on this one) 

  ANSWER:  Allowed, but the Torilian Border Guard must ok every crossing into Realmspace (Forrester must give you permission on a case by case basis, or a blanket permission, which is unlikely.  Or, if you don't like that, you can choose to fight Forrester ...)

  Also I want to place a Mythal over the Blood Waste possible with the help of Kalanyr using assisted magic to free the souls of those trapped in the goo at a much faster and nonstop manner. Sort of like the bacteria used to clean oil spills. Also use a 10th level True ritual on this Mythal if at all possible. 

  ANSWER:  The Mythal fails.

  Also with the gaining of 10th level magic is My Pl still cut in half from Toril or do I now get the full number. I am also going to use all my magic and tech from both worlds to try and discover what the Red Death is that the Angels told me about and Forrester knows also. If the UC on Toril knows I will inquire of them also as to why Forrester has such a massive army in Realmspace, and what he is guarding against. 

  ANSWER:  It is still cut in half.  The Red Death is a monster that corrupts magic.  All magic, period.  All who are innately magical are corrupted.  All who dare to use magic are corrupted.
  If the Red Death comes to Oerth, you have had it.
  And of course, all this use of Red Goo is slowly opening the door for this monster.

  All my troops will now be augmented with 10th level magic of course. I will also continue to create the Golems I was before. With 10th level magic I will create Physic dead rings for all my commanders and people of importance to create the 15’ radius Physic dead area around them for their protection.

  ANSWER:  Very well.  Remember that a 10th level attack with psionics will blast through your defenses, in all likelihood.

  - - -

   Maudlin

  To the UO: 

  Since you're going to war against the considerable number of undead in your realms, I am compelled to remind you that aside from your own undead (represented in nearly every region under your control), everyone still inhabiting my former holdings had undergone the Becoming, gaining unlife. That amounted to about 35 PL when we were still counting, I think. 
  This just about amounts to cutting off your own right hand before it strangles you, and no chainsaws in sight.

  ANSWER:  No comment.  You will soon have undead problems galore.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Maudlin, you're wrong, we do have a chainsaw. 

  Edena, in our efforts to destroy all our undead, we employ all the supertrolls/superdragons. 
  Also, we will intensify our search for the other two artifacts. 
  Finally, to make up for our losses in PL from undead, we will increase production of our new supertrolls/superdragons. (i.e.- will spend the effort producing them that we did producing undead). This is our only dealing with red goo.

  ANSWER:  Dealings enough, Mr Draco.  The Union of Toril continues to have a sky high rating concerning the Red Goo.
  But ... now that they've rolled out the new monsters, everyone gets a good, long look:

  They are dragons with all of the following abilities:

  Immunity to lightning, acid, and fire
  Demonic abilities
  All dragon abilities
  All troll abilities
  A breath weapon of Red Goo, with the same effects, usable without limit (it does not, however, remain after dissolving all targets but the bare earth.)

  The trolls have all the abilities of the dragons (including flight), but they do not have the breath weapon.
  Instead, they have the Goo Touch (yes, opponents dissolve.)

  Both dragon and troll radiate a red light, because Red Goo was used in their creation.

  Some of these are special versions that, instead of firing Red Goo or having the Goo Touch, drain life energy instead.

  And you thought the Union of Oerth had turned to the good side.
  They've been researching this all through Turns 4 and 5!
  You, were mistaken.

  Oh yes, I must point out that both troll and dragonform have Red Steel skins and armor plates, and are additionally fully armored in Red Steel.
  You need truly tremendous firepower (such as a Wish, Prismatic Blade, Prismatic Sphere, Disintegration, Sphere of Ultimate Annihilation, Black Blade of Disaster, 10th level magic, or a near hit by a nuclear weapon) to kill the darn things.
  And then, they still regenerate, unless totally obliterated.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, we do get to count the Military District of Luna, and the Military District of Polaria, as at least small size countries right?

  ANSWER:  Both are size LL countries.  Of course, other powers may contest you for these places.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Red Goo effect. 

  So there are no specifique results of using red steel for me? except the hardening. 
  And You need templates... for turn 6...? I am not willing on posting them on the boards :/ You know as well as everyone that there is going to get metagamed as hell.

  ANSWER:  Actually, I won't need any Templates for Turn 6.

  The Formians have now developed half-formian half-machines.  
  These cyborg Formians are dressed in Magically Powered Red Steel (think of Powered Assault Armor) with high powered cannons and machine guns attached.
  And then, there is the Formian Screech, which shatters whole landscapes when shouted by ten thousand Formian throats.

  Your Red Goo rating, Forsaken One, is sky high.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Nooooo!!! 

  << NOOOO! >> 

  Anabstercorian lets out a scream of absolute horror and despair as the Staff is torn away from him, along with most of his hand, by Alzem. Those few who are close enough to see this event are privileged to see something that few other mortals have ever seen - Anabstercorian, afraid. 

  The staff instantly blazes to life, emerald eyes glowing. 
  << Infidel. >> 
  A thunderous, cataclysmic blast surges from the staff, washing off of the now protected Alzem like water from Oil, but completely annihilating everything else around him, aside from Anabstercorian. Enveloped in pure destructive energy, he struggles to control the staff, and at last forces it to submit to his will, at least partially. 
  As the smoke clears, revealing both Alzem and Anabstercorian horribly wounded, bleeding quicksilver light and black ichor, Anabstercorian stumbles backwards, eyes wide. Ichor pumps from the ragged stump of his hand. 
  << You... I'll destroy you yet, Alzem. You will be utterly violated for this insult! So speaks the Chosen of Ilsensine, the Liason of Dead Memory! >> He closes his eyes, using the last of his psionic power, and vanishes. 

  The battle still raging, Alzem looks down at the staff in his hand. It's all he can do to keep it from killing everything in sight, and it looks at him with naked malevolence...

  ANSWER:  Anabstercorian, don't feel too bad.  If they break it, the Elder Ones are released.
  If they don't break it, the illithid of several dozen Crystal Spheres are currently gathering to come to Greyspace and take it back - it is utter and intolerable sacrilege to all the illithid race that this staff be in the hands of Celestials.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  edena, whatever happened to the two other artifacts we were searching for? You only replied about the annulus...

  ANSWER:  Mr Draco, you have discovered the Sword of Kas can fire tremendous gouts of negative energy.
  One such blast will level an army of a thousand men.
  In a few hours, you could melt a mountain into a puddle of black goo, by firing blast after blast at it from the Sword of Kas.

  In addition, the Sword of Kas will cut through all known substances, including Red Steel.
  It will even cut through defenses put up by 11th level magic.                         

   - - -

   Maudlin

  Draco: I don't think it matters anymore... it's freeform from now on. (<- the standing of the military bases, I meant) 
  Anab: I'm not sure that ruling should be seen as gospel yet, there seems to have been a little confusion concerning the circumstances of our attack  
  *lols at the 'flexible' remark below*

  As I said, if Alzem breaks the Staff, the Elder Ones come.
  If he doesn't, and doesn't give it back to Anabstercorian, an illithid fleet the size of the assault of New Umbra on Toril is coming for Greyspace.
  Of course, if he gives it back, with apologies, to Anabstercorian, neither of these things will happen.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I'm nothing if not flexible, and besides, I like writing about Anabstercorian and his exploits.

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)

  - - -

   kaboom

  For Edena only! 
  How is the 9 HP bats project? 

  For everyone: 
  Just how free-form is the IR now? 
  Will we still have the arms races? 
  Will we still have templates? 
  Will we still have the lists post?

  ANSWER:  You just made the breakthrough on the 9 hit point bats.
  None of you know this IC, but Kaboom has invented a race of bats.
  Attack one, and it splits into two.  They have one hit point less than the original.
  Attack the two, and they split into four, with 2 hit points less than the original.
  The 4 become 8 (3 hps down.)
  The 8 become 16 (4 hps down.)
  The 16 become 32 (5 hps down.)
  The 32 become 64 (6 hps down.)
  The 64 become 128 (7 hps down.)
  The 128 become 256 (8 hps down.)
  If hit, the 256 bats die.

  However, Kaboom should have 17 hit point bats ready by the beginning of Turn 6 (512, 1024, 2048, 4096, 8000, 16000, 32000, 64000)

  By Turn 7, Kaboom will have 32 hit point versions of this bat (128,000, 256,000, 512,000 ... do I really need to go the remaining 13 steps?)

  You don't know this IC.
  If anyone attacks Kaboom, on some pretense, metagaming to stop him from achieving his end, I will give him 33 hit point bats NOW, and not wait until Turn 7.

  - - -

   Spoof

  As Anabstercorian steps back to leave Alzem wonders if he should stop him from leaving, but decides that there has been enough bloodshed for today. 

  Looking down at the thing in his hand Alzem knows that he can destroy this staff but knows that he should not. It is not his place to destroy the Relic of another God, no matter how warped. Alzem then notices the horrid wounds inflicted upon his body and with a thought heals himself fully, leaving not a mark upon his body. 
  Alzem then turns to the Host that has gathered and thanks them for their assistance and to asks them to ensure the refugees make it to Safe Harbor (the new Island). Alzem will them proceed around the battlefield using his magic to return those who died back to life, healthier than they were before they died – (10th level cleric spells No level loss for resurrection.) 

  ANSWER:  Kalanyr was the only Power with 10th level magic.  LOL.  But I am assuming Kalanyr heals everyone.
  Alzem then closes his eyes and sends forth his power to heal the lands affected by the recent battle and to take all those who wish to leave back to Safe Harbor, to begin a life of meaning. 

  ANSWER:  That does NOT work.  Your battle greatly increased the power of the Red Goo, and it cannot be slowly or easily undone.
  The power of the Red Goo can be lessened, but it takes time, and it takes a willingness for peace, and abstaining from battles.
  And nobody is going to do that, so the power of the Red Goo is just going to grow, and grow, and grow.
  Better get 11th level magic, and stop it, before it brings the Red Death upon you all.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Here's what the Staff has to say about that. 

  << It is not within your power to destroy me, Solar. I am the Staff of Ancient Penumbra. My wielders have destroyed foes hundreds of times more dangerous than you. Only your cowardly, simpering foolishness allowed you to escape my wrath intact. >> 
  It glows with an evil light. 
  << Only one thing can destroy me, and Anabstercorian waits for you with it. Can you find it? I don't think you can... Know this! Should you break me, as though with a Retributive Strike from a Staff of Power, the sun will be snuffed out for a year and a day! The surface world will wither and die, should you be so foolish. >>

  ANSWER:  The Staff can be broken.  What will happen is the release of the Elder Ones, which is far worse than what you just described, Anabstercorian.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Warning! The following message is secret, and only for Edena! Skip this post, or risk metagaming! 

  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 

  Edena, Anabstercorian has left his Secret Place after being healed and prepared for vicious battle and has returned to the Penumbral Hub, the abandoned capitol of the Illithid empire. It is a Ringworld made of pure Substare that spins at solarsynchronous orbit around a yellow star. Although it has been ruined for milennia, portions still retain atmospheric pressure. Only throwing the Staff of Ancient Penumbra in to this specific sun, thus snuffing it out, can destroy the Staff. Teleporting it or Gating it is not possible, due to an ancient series of Mythals that cover the surface of the star. 
  While this might seem overpowering, keep in mind that I have no more power over this place than anyone else - It is an exotic locale, and nothing more. 

  Warning! The above message is secret, and only for Edena! Skip this post, or risk metagaming! 

  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning! 
  Warning!

  ANSWER:  Is this the IR, or is this Lost in Space?   

  Heed the Warnings, folks - break the staff, and the Elder Ones come.
  Don't break it, and the illithid come.
  Give it back to Anabstercorian, nicely, and nothing comes.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  About me and Sollir, 

  Sollir agreed to join my table. That means that I am at his service and he is at mine. I may have "invaded" his forces lands, but he still has every right to them. We planed on becoming a cumulative country anyway. I had no intention of forming an "invasion" as Edena posted, but yes, 25 PL is a bit large for a scouting mission. 
  Sollir, you have every right to remain in the Riftcrag and Delrune as a member of my table.
You also have every right to act independantly of my forces. We planned on unifying our borders anyway... so this could work out for us. 
  Tell me what you think of this... because I meant to protect your countries from attacks from someone else since, apparently, your forces were missing. I did invade Anabstercorrian, however. 

  Wait for Sollir to post before making any judgements on this.

  ANSWER:  Well, the elves of Delrune have shown their true color (and although they are green now, that isn't what I meant.)
  They have joined with the merciless, bloodthirst, ravage/rape/pillage people of the League of Warlords, led by their Hellmasters.

  And the League of Warlords has joined with the frolicking, frivolous, green, elves.

   - - -                     

   Forrester

  EDENA -- you said that it is at least five turns until anyone gets 11th level magic. And five turns until we can bring it into Greyspace. 
  I can't help but ask: what is changing that allows us, in five turns, to bring 11th level magic from Realmspace into Greyspace? 
  I also can't help but ask: Why would an Oerthian power be prohibited from researching 11th level magic at such a pace as to get 11th level magic in three or four turns? 

  ANSWER:  Because I want everyone to have a chance to remain in this IR (no matter how silly or ridiculous it becomes    ) for another 5 Turns.
  Once 11th level magic gets into this, all bets are off.
  11th level magic TRULY transcends the game.
  With it, they can become like the Gods.
  They can remake the planet, or destroy it.
  They can also obliterate each other, all in a single Turn, and probably obliterate all of Greyspace with them.
  So, I am disallowing 11th level magic for another 5 Turns.                                                                                            

  - - -

   Spoof

   Here is what the staff actually says

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  No, HERE is what the Staff REALLY says, to Alzem.

  Little being, know that you are doomed.
  You presume to be what you are not, and can never be.
  Break me, and die.
  Hold me, and die.
  Grovel and kneel before your true master, your rightful master, Anabstercorian, and ONLY through doing so do you have ANY chance of living.
  If he is so merciful, he may permit you to be his slave.
  Do not comply, and watch as the True Race annihilates ALL of yours and your allies.

  - - -

   Forrester

  That's like saying an Anti-Magic shell could stop a 10th level magic effect. Ain't gonna happen.

  ANSWER:  That's right.  10th level magic will blast right through an Anti-Magic Shell.

  I'm skeptical that your psionic-dead zone can cancel psionic abilities of the 10th and 11th level, and it seems to me that given this thing is an exceptionally powerful artifact, it's probably immune to said zone. Just my opinion. 

  ANSWER:  It is immune even to 11th level magic.  The Staff of Ancient Penumbra is 12th level.

  In other news, Edena's head exploded today.

  ANSWER:  That is quite true.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Private for Edena 

  Hey Edena I found a way to post stuff for you so while anyone can read it they have to actually try to read it All you have to do is hilight under this to read the message: 

  Test for Edena: 

  I believe I stated all I want to try and to this turn untill you ralay what is happening so far. Do you think the plan for the PL boost is reasonable? well just let me know, thanks! 

  ANSWER:  I never understood your plan.  But I will say this:  if you can get a PL of 3,300 per Turn, then everyone else can.
  And if the Powers of Oerth can get 3,300 PL per Turn, just what do you think FORRESTER (who has the resources of an entire solar system at his disposal) can get?!
  Explain your plan again.  I will consider it (considering everyone else is thinking up instant 10,000 PL plans also.)

  - - -

   Forrester

   Depends on who/what created the dead zone, IMO. For instance, an Anti-Magic field does allow some magic in -- it doesn't knock down a Wall of Force, for instance. And I don't think it actually affects artifacts, but I don't have the PHB in front of me. 

  ANSWER:

  No anti-magic shell, not even a 10th level one, will stop an artifact (an 11th level anti-magic spell will stop anything.)

  No anti-magic shell will stop 10th level magic.  Only 10th level magic will stop 10th level magic.                                                                                                        

  - - -

   kaboom

  I am creating a plague that will kill my spliter beasts and NOTHING else.

  ANSWER:  You have your plague, Kaboom.

  - - -                                                                              

   Spoof

  Well then there you go. I have no problem with this, I was just not sure  /me really wishes I could have the books at work

  ANSWER: There really is nothing in the books (and nothing at all in the 3E books) that covers 10th and 11th level magic.
  I'm afraid we've all walked out into the sky, folks, and are walking on air.
  The question, seriously, is how long we can do this.
  Stick with me through Turn 10, folks. 

  - - -

   Maudlin

  Well, there's always the SRD, Spoof. 

  ANSWER:  The Epic Level Rulebook is coming out this summer. 
  Unfortunately, the IR is now, not next summer (if it - the IR - is still going by the time the Epic Level Rulesbook comes out next summer, I will be delighted, amazed, and quite insane.)                         

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  For Edena's eyes only... 

  Ruling needed: Will children, born in wormform (but with Orc parents), be able to become Orcs
  (and have all their abilities)? If so, then: 

  ***Population Increase*** 

  All people will bread in wormform. This greatly increases the number of births (worms are hermaphodites, thus both worms can have children. After one month, they loose a coccoon in which the small worms houses, and after two months the young are born). 

  ANSWER:  As you can see, GnomeWorks, those spies babbling about Wormform, weren't babbling.  
  Although you, unfortunately, do not know that IC!

  The orcs start reproducing at about 20 times the rate they were reproducing at.
  Everything asked above is a yes, 'o Skoteinos.

  ***Enhanced Vision*** 

  I will try to enhance the vision of my people, either though technology (implants, scanners, infra red targetting equipment) as well as magical (True Seeing, X-Ray Vision, Darkvision). 

  ANSWER:  You need to talk to GnomeWorks IC.  His Lortmil Technomancy is up to those things, and you are not, quite yet.

  ***Better Education*** 

  With the increased intelligence (avarage 14), all Orcs will be taught the basics of magic (1st, maybe even 2nd, 3rd or 4th level spells). I want to increase the number of mages in my country. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, indeed.  Up to 4th, 5th, 6th level spells.  Up to 10th level for a few gifted individuals.

  ***Scrying and Spying*** 

  After a month of scying and spying, have I found out anything yet? What about my worms, have they seen anything unusual? 

  ANSWER:  Just what ISN'T unusual, in this IR?
  You discover the ultratrolls and ultradragons of the Union of Oerth.
  You discover that the Kevellond League has - well, all their people can exude positive material energy, and blow up opponents they touch.
  You discover that the Baklunish Confederation has acquired the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar, and can heal and resurrect fully half of all their losses, each turn.
  You discover that Creamsteak and Sollir have united into one country.
  You discover that Forsaken One's formians have created an army of super-enhanced, super-armored, red goo enhanced fighters who can emit the screech, blowing apart whole armies.
  You discover that every power in the IR is on the verge of having nuclear weapons and 10th level magic.
  You discover Kaboom's nilbog-like army of flying bats.


  Just a question, but how many people are in 1 PL civilians (in wormform)? I think it'd be very unlike that they haven't found out anything yet...

  ANSWER:  Don't understand the question. 

  ***Increased Speed*** 

  I will start looking for a way to move more quickly in wormform. 

  ANSWER:  Easily done.  If you obtain 10th level magic, you can permanently Haste your entire population, given enough time.
  You can throw a 10th level Mass Haste on top of that, and your people will move briefly at 4x speed.

  ***The Other Continent*** 

  I will send a small force (10 PL) to do some scouting there. 

  ANSWER:  They find the Union of Oerth has claimed it, Black Omega has claimed it, and I think several other people have claimed it, and they are all ready to go to war over it, nevermind the fact nobody lives t here.

  ***General Questions*** 

  What happends to PL, Civilization Advancement, Magic Research, the Arms Races etc., when this IR goes "freeform"? 

  PL becomes a general measure of your strength.
  For example, you have a 10 or so, while the Union of Oerth has a 30.
  PL is not specific, but general - it is not possible for it to be specific with the situation that is developing.

  You no longer need the Planar Arms Race, Monster Arms Race, or Construct Arms Race.
  You can summon as many of these, or create as many of these, as you think you can get away with.

  The Magical Arms Race remains.  All Powers will gain 10th level magic prior to the start of Turn 6.
  The Technological Arms Race?
  Everyone is at World War II levels of technology.
  Starting on Turn 6, everyone is welcome to try and invent anything they think they can invent, and I will rule on whether they succeed.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Skoteinus, you are flawed at several points. 

  1) You cannot give them the enhanced vision int the magical way, in tech mayB you can, depends on Edena's rule if you are capable with your tech level. (magical = 10th effect) 

  ANSWER:  He can, once he gets 10th level magic.

  2) You cannot teach them all in magic, that's giving them all abilities = again 10th level magic effect. And teaching someone in magic takes years, or at least many many months. 

  ANSWER:  He can start teaching his people, very quickly.  In 3rd Edition, you can become a mage by looking over someone else's shoulder (that is in the Player's Handbook!)

  3) Can't send 10 PL there, = mass teleportation on a massive scale = 10th effect. 

  ANSWER:  That is correct.  He can only send 3 PL there.

  4) Rom je neemt mijn dingen wel erg letterlijk over zoals sneller en sneller voortplanten 

  ANSWER:  That is about the direction this IR is heading in - into the incomprehensible.

  - - -

   dagger

  Maybe I am a little off base here, but I think it is Edena who chooses what can and can't be done by a power. 

  ANSWER:  I am still in control of this IR??!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

  Anyway, I continue to do what I have been doing. 

  Root out spies 
  Build Defenses Above ground and Below Ground 
  and develop early warning systems.

  ANSWER:  You have done all of these things, Dagger

   - - -

   'o Skoteinos


  Permanency + any of the listed spells. Some magical implants. A "third eye" with the spell like ability to cast any of the spells. That can all be done with normal magic... 

  ANSWER:  Very creative, 'o Skoteinos.

  It will take many years, but if there ever is an IR where Oerth is going to invade Toril, I'm prepraed...and maybe the young worms (=larvae ) mature faster () 

  ANSWER:  Now, that's the spirit.  And it won't take years, either (a point the Angels realized on Turn 5.)

  "4) Rom je neemt mijn dingen wel erg letterlijk over zoals sneller en sneller voortplanten." 

  Beter goed gestolen dan slecht bedancht...:evil. 

  ANSWER:  If I could read foreign languages, you could send me secret messages that way.
  Unfortunately, I can only read English.

  AND WHY THE HELL DO YOU REPLY TO SOMETHING THAT READ: FOR EDENA'S EYES ONLY!!!
  Explain that to me, Christianus Wilhemus Henricus Hulsen...

  ANSWER:  I have this awful feeling I'm going to be seeing a lot more messages like the one above, real soon ...

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Dagger... 

  Start reading the RULES before you start anything. And he is doing things what 10th was MADE for. So plz don't tell me that he can do just all those things where you need 10th for without it.

  And I'm still SO MUCH against the Simucralum thing. Clones ect as well. Rediculous to boost you PL with 8409214890327-5328-17532176483259-3154762 in 1 turn with 10th and Simus and Clones. The whole Simu thing is rediculous, that HUNDREDS of PL for free each turn.....  Hope alot of you are against it as well. 

  ANSWER:  I am now going with general PL, Forsaken One, not specific PL.  That negates the ability to trump everyone with thousands of Clones or Simulacrums, since that was PL specific based.
  Now, PL is a measure of your general overall power.
  After all, think of how many Clones Forrester could have made, with 11th level magic, with a whole solar system at his disposal.  
  Had I used a PL specific system for that, you don't even want to begin to think about what Forrester's PL would have been (but, you can look the number up in the encyclopedia.  It's one of those really big numbers that you have to look into the encyclopedia to find, for only astronomers and physicists use numbers of that size.)


  And Sollir... you mind if we are going to kill your PC? The PL10 from just eating corpses and increasing you PL cause of beast of Xvim is gettin a bit out of hand so stop eating or we'll kill you (yeah with 10th ). Your not in the picture now but you just got. And I think you might want to fade out again.

  ANSWER:  He's a piker!  Forrester ate all the elves of Evereska in a single Turn equivalent (well, he had the help of an orcish hoard to do it, so he can't take credit in the Guiness Book of World Records for the most elves eaten ... or can he?)
  And I am sure the Hellmaster is going to have a lot of corpses to eat, very soon.
  Perhaps the whole world, at the rate you people are going.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  I have to agree 

  OOC: The simulacrim idea is a bit much... too much power for free... I say... just my 2 pesos... hey I here I some change coming back...

  ANSWER:  As I said, the discarding of the PL specific rule has made the tactic of creating 50 simulacrums to whelm an enemy Power obsolete.
  Those 50 simulacrums, would be wiped out by one screech of the Formians, one positive energy blast from the Kevellond League, or one nuclear bomb from the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Not to mention 10th level dispel magics would instantly destroy them (or even the 9th level Mordenkainen's Disjunction.)

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  And u can't tell me that there is a single person who doesn't read ALL of the posts  

  That includes you

  ANSWER:  There is one person who is forced to read all the posts.  Me.  Be glad you don't have to, if you don't want to.  

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  On the True Staff 

  Alzem, for details on the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, go to the Rogues Gallery board and look at my character sheet. All of the stats and what not are there. 

  ANSWER:  I've already spoken for the Staff, ruled on the Staff, and ruled on the simulacrums.  Read this post, please.

  Edena_of_Neith, the bemused Moderator


----------



## Tokiwong

*do'oh*

OOC: Dying is oh so bad... oh well this is the IR


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I follow dagger's wise lead in rooting out spies and saboteurs, building up my defenses, and developing early warning systems.


I intensify my efforts to locate the Shade and Acererak and ask others to do so.  I try to determine if they are on Oerth (in the same way as other powers are, on or under the ground, in the air, or in the water.), or in Greyspace, or elsewhere.

I think the freeform style will help make this easier for you to moderate.

Forrester:

Hazen wishes to send a representative to speak to the World Congress on Toril? Do you accept?

Also, the illithid fleet may be heading towards Oerth over the Staff of Ancient Penumbra?  What action might the UC of Toril and its allies take in this matter?


----------



## dagger

<Im not sure if this will do anything or make any differnece, but I'm doing it anyway. This idea i have been kicking around for a while, and since the IR is getting more crazy by the minute, I'm posting it.>

Olinstaad is going to create a new independent order, similar to the Emerald Enclave of Toril. This order will be called the Emerald Order.  

Olinstaad will make this group independent of even himself and will appoint a council of 7 members made up of a Human, Elf, Dwarf, Gnome, Halfling, Half Elf and a Orc.     Each starting member will have Neutral or Good alignment and they will be charged with carrying the group forward.  This group will have several goals initially. 

1.	To make sure that nature and the land itself is put before profit and expansion. 
2.	To educate peoples on how to better themselves, and their nations but not at the expense of the land or the life forms that live upon it. 
3.	To research, fund and further technology that does not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. Example includes clean burning fuels
4.	To research, fund and further magic that does not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. Example includes magic that increases the output of crops, and thus removing a need to cut down areas of a forest for more land. 
5.	To research, fund and further psionics that do not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. 
6.	To limit, control, or destroy technology, magic, psionics, groups, nations, and people that harm the ecosystem in anyway. This does not mean killing people outright, but it could mean killing people under certain situations (like the Shade who obviously can not be reasoned with). Ways to acomplish this goal might include diplomacy, open conflict, covert actions, advisory positions, leadership roles and setting good examples. These are just a few of the ways this goal might be achieved.
7.	To Enclave will have respect for life and freedom. 



At this point a sending will go out all across the world for volunteers (non IR powers unless you want, just npc's, normal folks, and whomever Edena thinks might join) to join this group.  

Olinstaad will GIVE the group the Kron Hills but the group at this point is free to recruit and govern itself any way it sees fit. So can you adjust the map and remove Kron Hills from my list? I will defend the Hills is anyone gets territory hungry though. 

Also a sending will go to Toril for any ex or current members of the Emerald Enclave to see if they want to join. Or offer assistance and advice. 

Also the Kingdom of Ulek is still a member of the Alliance if your wondering.


----------



## Serpenteye

This changes everything... Everybody will be given 10th level magic for free, nevermind that Kalanyr and Melkor spent their precious powerpoints on it. 11th level magics will be stalled to turn 10, when I suppose everybody will get it for free as well. 
 No more civilization advancement. This invalidates my entire strategy. Maybe it's fair but I don't have to like it. 
 The IR will become a competition of who can come up with the most outrageous inventions and that will escalate into absurdity. 
 Everything will be posted on the boards, and attacking others after they have made a "secret" post will be considered metagaming, even if you would have attacked them anyways. If anybody sneezes in Kabooms direction now...  
 Maybe it's easier for you to moderate and the IR is your game to control however you see fit, but this really turns me off. I respect your decision and your person but I really believe that you are taking the IR in the wrong direction.

 My apologies if I have offended

Respectfully,
Serpenteye


----------



## dagger

I know many of the alliance members spent a lot of points getting Forrester 10th level magic .


----------



## William Ronald

Dagger:  I generally like the idea of an Emerald Order as long as it is not fanatical.  I would suggest talking to most people about your concerns.  I have set aside pristine natural areas, and have tried to mitigate pollution.

Serpenteye:  Maybe Edena will rule what works based on ingenuity and what seems reasonable.  I don't think it needs to be as bad as you fear.  I have some concerns, but it looks like the IR was teetering on collapsing.  Edena seems to have been getting little enjoyment out of the IR of late.

As for strategy, mine has changed because of this.  I did also make sacrifices to help Forrester with 10th level magic. It did help with Vecna, the Robots and the Shade.  (Forrester, even with the restrictions of the Prime Directive, the Shade and Anabstercorian are still legitimate targets for the UC of Toril.)

Perhaps we can strike a balance between strategy and absurdity.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and Rulings to the Posts on page 2*

New rule for the Moderator:  Everytime he answers one page of posts, a new page is created for him just as he finishes the previous page.
  LOL.


  Dagger

  Well I'm not cloning anything or anyone because all my NPCs are unique and it might hurt their feelings.

  ANSWER:  This is what happens when things get to this level of power.  I start getting answers like that - although, actually, most people would be offended by being cloned ...

  - - -

   zouron

  ooc 

  Anabstercorian I might just not have read all posts and such (I most certainly don't read all... at least not very carefully), but how the heck did you loss with that artifact (PL 24? that is crazy!)? I am kindda wondering, and even more so why the heck the staff hasn't more or less destroyed alzem by now (holding it and with its ego.... I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole). 
  that fight thing really makes me crazy (well beyond the fever and such) since I have no ideaa how you lost heh. 
  finally I would say a Simucralum race is just fine... keep it in the same line as every other race... one per turn or whatever.

  ANSWER:  What are you complaining about, Zouron?  You aren't in the IR - oops, sorry, you ARE in the IR now.
  Every Power on Oerth has identified the location of your forces in Ravenloft.

   - - -                                                                                                               

   dagger

  I didnt tell you he could do or not do those things, I just think Edena should be the Moderator.

  ANSWER:  Edena thinks he should be the Moderator too.
  However, he knows that the true Moderators of this IR now are 10th level magic and supermonsters and superweapons and nuclear weapons, and he accepts this fact with a grimace and a rueful grin.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Well mainly I think it would be because I cannot be mind controlled. Second I do not know if it was overlooked in Anabstercorian’s character description but nowhere does it say the artifact has that power, or that it is evil. It only states that it seeks to further the goals of the Illithid Empire. I could just as easy give it to the Neolithid for them to use so it would have no reason  to even attempt it. 
  Oh one thing I did forget was to use magic to de-graft Anabstercorian’s hand off the staff, that would be just sick walking with it attached forever. But Edena I DO keep the hand.

  ANSWER:  You can keep Anabstercorian's hand as a soveneir (and Anabstercorian can regenerate a new hand - we now have the Three Hands of Anabstercorian.)

  The Staff doesn't hurt you.
  It doesn't have to.
  It has already told you that either you get down on your hands and kneels, and grovel to Anabstercorian, and beg for mercy and forgiveness, and give it back, or the illithid are coming for Greyspace.
  And if you break this insolent staff, it has told you that will summon the Elder Ones.
  Now, it doesn't need to hurt you ... it knows you will be hurting as badly as it could hope for, soon enough ...

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Oh come on, Anab isn't that strong. 1 of my NPC's (PL 2) could beat him in a one on one battle (without moderating that is). What's he going to do against Quickened Innate Time Stops and Quickened Heightened Disjunctions with a DC around 80...? It's just about who wins initiative, cause I won't survive 3d4 Admixtured Meateor Swarm...(well, there is a *chance* I survive...)

  ANSWER AND RULING:  If you really want serious fights, using rules, Bugbear has a chatroom where you can duel it out.
  If you are going to fight using posts on the IR, you need to observe the freeform fighting rules (which, in effect, make victory impossible, so I recommend you use the chatroom.)

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  So far I haven't seen anybody writing that they approve of the "simulacrum revolution" in it current version, with the possible exception of Sollir . The general opinion seems to be that it is far too overpowered. 

  ANSWER:  It's moot at this point.  I am using General PL only.

  We didn't have all our undead killed. The intelligent, classed undead were resurrected back to life. They are made aware of the threat Acererak poses. The unintelligent undead are fools, they are cattle that can easily be slaughtered by their masters. 

  ANSWER:  The intelligent undead decided they preferred Acererak as their Master, and not the Union of Oerth.
  They want to KILL the mortals, not serve them.
  So, they fight their way out, and many of them escape the Union.

  Kalanyr, your cleaning crew will be allowed to preach against violence and for loving, but will not be allowed to even mention your deities in any way and must respect the laws of the Union when in our territory.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  I await Kalanyr's answer on this one.
  Nothing like threatening someone who has 10th level magic, when you don't have 10th level magic.

  - - -

   kaboom

  I think that the simulcrum arms race is too powerful right now, mabey 1 simulcrum per tern, 3 for myself and Sollir.

  ANSWER:  You think the Simulacrum race too powerful, but you create the Dividing Bats?  LOL.
  However, the Simulacrum Race is moot.
  The Dividing Bats, however, are not moot.  They are a real threat to all of Oerth.
  Lucky for everyone you control them ...               

  - - -

   Kalanyr

      Serpenteye- Fine. But if asked about it they will still spread the word. If you press any further than that you're just gonna end up with a bunch of insurrectionists as opposed to healers.So are the above terms acceptable or should my emisaries retreat from your holdings?

  ANSWER:  Excellent, Kalanyr!  About time you threw your power around.  I mean it!  Forrester did it, you should do it.  If you have the power, flaunt it!  

   - - -

   Serpenteye

    Kalanyr- It's acceptable. They won't be asked though, the vast majority of the people are fanatical worshipers of the God Emperor and the rest wouldn't dare speaking about religion with foreigners. They are quite aware that heresy is a crime that is punished severely.

  ANSWER:  Serpenteye, are you trying to tell me that he who created the Olympic Games of Torture is going to take this garbage from a stinking drow?!
  He should be washing your boots, not talking back to you!
  Start acting like the God Emperor, the man who takes his due, when he wants, where he wants, and how he wants!
  After all, he may have 10th level magic, but the Union of Oerth is by far the biggest Power in the IR.
  Even without the superdragons and supertrolls.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Serpenteye, judging by your post, I came to the conclusion that your Union is still Dark, good!

  ANSWER:  I wondered when someone was going to figure that one out ...

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Metagame Stuff (do not read!) 

  My preachers leave the Pomarj on request from the ruler.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  It seems the orcs prefer Grummsh.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  There are many shades of dark and more degrees of evil. The Union is not as dark as it once was, but wavering on the edge of neutrality. We really have no desire to destroy the world and our primary goal is the wellbeing and prosperity of our people and empire. If Oerth is eaten by the red goo or the Elder Ones all our work will be for naught.

  ANSWER:  Please inform Mr Draco of this, Serpenteye.
  While you have preached neutrality, he has worked on a MASSIVE basis with the Red Goo to create the superdragons and supertrolls.
  He is secretly research the Red Goo on Luna, thus polluting a second world with it.
  The Red Goo is evil, working with it is evil, and it is threatening to bring the Red Death into the world, which most certainly is evil.

  - - -

   Spoof

  For Kalanyr’s/Edena’s Eyes Only: 

  Ah, Kalanyr I see you have also master the secrets of 10th level type hiding. It is good to see a fellow brother of the peek-a-boo club here. So what do you want to try and get accomplished next turn with out magic. And what do you think Lord Talos is going to try and do so we can come up with ways of countering him? Also can I send some people with your clerics into the Dark Union to take out those people who want to leave, and bring them to my Island? I just thought it would be the best was as you already have permission to go there. I think next I am going to read over what tenth level magic can do and then decide what to do next turn.
  What I really think I am going to start doing next turn is enhancing all of my people with 10th level magic – smarter/stronger/healthier. Also I think I will pull a Forrester and start Upgrading all my troops to the Cyborgs using the Terminator Golems I made as a Template with the most advanced techomagcical equipment I can, and use 10th level magic to make it happen FAST. 

  ANSWER:  Several Powers have announced they are going to upgrade their people with cybernetics and with 10th level magic.
  Nevermind that everyone was just achieving World War II levels of science, not World War IV levels.
  Don't you think you skipped about 50 years of science there, folks?

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}


  From The Book of Melkor: 

  -Behold, for I am Melkor The Shadowking, Lord Of Darkness, Lord Of All! I wield Power OF The Void, Power Of The Unmaking, greatest of all, for everything that was made shall be unmade, lost, forgotten, and nothing shall be left save Eternal Night, that was at the beginning and WILL be at the end! And the False Light will be estuinqushed!(....) 

  -Long have I wandered through the far paths that lie beyond, and I have reached The Heart Of Darkness, Eternal Void, and I embraced it, and Understanding was given to me! Do not listen to the greatest of The Lies Of The Light, for there is NO Good and Evil, only Power and Weakness! For Strong shall always prey on the weak, this the primary law of the multivers, and he will always find his excuse. But those that have Understanding don`t need excuses, for they don`t deny The Truth, like followers Of The Light, that are weak, and create morality to protect themselves, and hide behind foolish concepts, like Compassion or Mercy, that make them slaves of others, even greatest of them!
  But those that follow me will find True Freedom, by embracing The Darkness that lies in the hearts of all! Embrace your hatred, for you are right to despise those that are beneath you, you have right to seek to usurp the power of those that are above you! Don`t deny your hatred, your wrath, for it gives you The WILL, will to rise high, and it is the gate to The Power Of The Void, Of Unmaking, Destroying.(....) 
  - Fear not! For I have looked through Darkness Eternal into the depths of future, and The Corruption that started on Toril WILL be defeated, and oblivion awaits all those that follow it!
  For their morality will be their downfall, they lack The Will to win, win by all means. And at the
end they will understand, and they shall plead for mercy, and prostrate themselves before me, but I know no mercy, and Eternal Torment awaits them. For the will of Melkor CAN`T be denied!

  RULING:  This speech is heard by every sentient being on Oerth and in Greyspace.
  The Torilian Border Guard cannot stop it from being heard in Realmspace, so everyone on Toril hears it also.

  - - -                                                                                   

   Kalanyr

  Alzem 

  Melkor will try and kill everything because thats what he's been trying to do for 3 Turns now.
  Have to ask Serpenteye about your evacuee's doubt it though.  I've been enhancing my races for 2 Turns now and I don't intend to stop yet. Good luck with the cyborgs.Oh the mythal won't increase magic/civ research Forrester already asked about that one. So I doubt it will make the terminator's happen fast.

  RULING:  Since I have ruled that Mythals double your magical research, I am ruling they double the speed of your technological research.
  Which means you can now cram your way into the world of high technology twice as fast as the previously supersonic rate of advancement.
  However, this ALSO applies to Forrester, who thus can research the superscience of the City of the Gods (he has a 100 year head start on you, folks) twice as fast.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  I repeat Kalanyr, i plan on winning don`t destroying everything! If I don`t reach an agreement with Elder Ones, they won`t be summoned. Blood Waste is useful for me becuse it weakens you and make you busy, and I assure you that Shade Poisoning won`t destroy Oerth!

  ANSWER:  I should have let Melkor play Vecna.  I just should have.  Curses.
  If I ever do this IR again, I WILL let Melkor play Vecna.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Nice to see you reading Metagame stuff Melkor my friend. 
  You think you can reach an agreement with creatures that could destroy your god or that the Blood Waste won't destroy the world? 

  Alzem. 

  I suggest you augment my containing of the Blood Waste. 

  ANSWER:  Quite true, Kalanyr.  The Elder Ones will spare the illithid, who will be reduced to abject slavery, as is their proper place.
  Nobody else will be spared.  No exceptions.         

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  You don't really think you can trust the elder ones, do you? Once they have entered the prime material there's nothing stopping them from betraying you. They are powerful enough to defeat every power on Oerth (if they are released within the next few turns), nobody could stop them.

  ANSWER:  They won't betray you because they won't talk to you (and if they did talk to you, you would go insane from listening anyways.)
  They won't talk, but they will kill.  They will kill on sight.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena... I'm afraid we really have to mail secrets because you know very well that metagaming will occur and that everyone is going to read those posts. Just stating a fact. 
  And like everyone is opposed to the simu race. I haven't heard anyone in favor. 
  And What do we do with next turn? Templates? Or how is this going to work and with advancement ect.

  ANSWER:

  I cannot handle the e-mail, so you cannot e-mail me secret actions.
  I simply CANNOT handle it.  I will end the IR before attempting to handle it any longer.

  The simulacrum arms race is moot.  I am using general PL now.

  You do not need to send me a Template for Turn 6.
  Once I post the Lists, just jump in!

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Edena Turn 6 plan: 


  Secret Retreat and almost full civ advance. (That is leave PL that would not actually increase my PL if invested spare.) 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  Already done, if you consider your Secret.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Blood Waste will be destroyed with 11th level magic, I don`t think it will destroy the world so soon, you even stopped its spread, but it is one more think for my enemies to worry about. 
  I read everything, but I WON`T use this information to my advantage.

  The Blood Waste could start expanding again.
  It is barely being held in check by 10th level magic.
  Everytime you fight, you make it stronger.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  That's just crap, if sopmeone is going all out advance and you attack him, it used to be lucky.
  Now you immediatly turn into a metagamer. 

  I'll say it again. 

  "I DO NOT LIKE THIS". And it is showing that ideas are ripped immediatly  
  Secret plans back to the mail! 
  Rest on the boards. 
  Be gentle with mailing, make large mails and wait for a reply ebfore you start spamming. 
  That's my idea. Since metegaming just can't be prevented. 
  Melkor, let's start with Unholy Book. And I really don't care  
  I got my own buiseness. I'm not tied to anyone and I'm nice alone in this world. No stupid alliances. Just fighting for a cause here and there. For the rest, it's just me baby.

  ANSWER:  I am sorry.  I supported the secret e-mails for over a full month IRL.  And I sacrificed enormous amounts of time and effort to them.
  But I can't do it anymore.  It's simply too much for me.  My regrets.
  You're going to have to play this IR out on the boards.

  - - -  

   William Ronald

  Edena: 

  I offer the AnaKeri full membership in the Kevellond League and the benefit of the remarkable new power that we have. I also offer to share tech with them and give them sovereignity over their lands. 

  ANSWER:  Will anyone beat Williams?  He is bidding for the alliance of the continent of AnaKeris.
  If you do not contest him, the Kevellond League will gain the peoples of AnaKeris.

  When does turn 6 start? 
  Do we need templates? 

  ANSWER:  Tomorrrow.  I started too late today for our European Players.
  You do not need Templates.

  Also, two of my NPCs are ghosts, can I convert them back to humans or to another template such as celestials? 

  ANSWER:  You can turn them back to humans, but not celestials.


  Also, I share tech with Serpenteye and Mr. Draco for their help in the last turn. 
  The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will also establish a hotline directly to the leadership of the Union of Oerth. We believe that an attack on the Union is an attack on our vital interests. As such, we shall take great umbrage at such an action and assist the Union of Oerth as they have assisted us.

  ANSWER:  So be it.  If they agree, the hotline is established.

  - - -

   Maudlin

      I think the reason for moving everything to the board is that if Edena is meant to keep track of every little scheme by more than a dozen players (regardless of the harrowing workload), he is going to miss things. If he misses things, he gets blamed. That's not very fair.

  ANSWER:  Try 24 players.  Try a hundred secret schemes, half of them beyond any system of rules to handle.  Try a lot of accusations.  And it's very unfair. 

  This IR, in contrast with the previous ones, is very covert. 

  ANSWER:  I just fixed that.  It's going to be very public, from now on.


  I think we might want to migrate away from that a little. Aggression makes for nicer pyrotechnics anyway. 

  ANSWER:  Indeed.  A little (or a lot) of mayhem never hurts.

  This freeform stuff DOES make it much more important to accept our limits though. If we wouldn't know about something, don't act on it (and "I happened to be scrying" doesn't count). Only post actions which are commensurate with our abilities, etc...

  ANSWER:  I can't stop metagaming.  Only you can, folks.              

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Malachai speraks with Anakeris 

  Malachai sends a small delegation to Anakeris to speak of peace and to make amends for the butchering of their people in the Godspires. 

  "We bring greetings from the Empire of Malachai, we wish to bring you a bond of peace and solidarity and wish to support your goals and aims as bets we can. We have no love of the Solistarim and will see to it that any who have suirvived the purgin will be dealt with accordingly, unless you wish to deal with them. In that case we can extradite them to your lands for your justice. Let it be known that
we welcome peace..." The diplomat smiles pleasantly.

  ANSWER:  To gain the alliance of the people of AnaKeris, you'll have to do better than that, Tokiwong.
  William has made them a far better offer ...                                                                                               

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  I thank you and return the favour. We also share our technology with you and will come to your aid should you need it.

  ANSWER:  Hotline established.


   William Ronald

  Tokiwong: It was actually the Eternal Empire troops in AnaKeri which were killed. They are now in defensive positions, but you should be able to talk to them. 
  Maudlin: A great idea, however not everyone will likely follow it. So, Edena will have to judge what people know and the results of their efforts. Thus if you say that you are looking for the Dental Floss of Vecna, then he will have to determine if you find it and if anyone knows about it. (For example, someone else might be looking for the thing.) 

  ANSWER:  Uh ... don't give them ideas, William.  They just MIGHT ask for Vecna's dental floss.  You wouldn't believe the things I've been asked ...

  Serpenteye: Thanks. I also would like to send some surveyors and architects to help you with finding good harbors for your new coastlines. The one where Sunndi was looks like an excellent place for you to set up a valuable and busy port. 
  We offer the Union assistance of monks to help teach people meditation and relaxation techniques to offset the red goo and the negative emotions it feeds upon. If the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth wishes, these monks will be available to help train elite units in ways to block red goo attacks.

  ANSWER:  I love the way you are working with the Union of Oerth, William, whose Red Goo research (compliments of Mr Draco) are threatening the entire Crystal Sphere.
  Hmmm ...


  Additionally, I try to convince the Eternal Empire forces on Toril that we are not their enemies.

  ANSWER:  They need convincing beyond words.

  The Forsaken One: You have kept your truce with me as has Festy Dog and Kalanyr and Tokiwong. Tech sharing continues. 
  Edena: The Kevellond League, and hopefully some of the Oerth Alliance members and allies, will try to find or create a substance to halt or at least slow the changes wrought by the red goo and red steel in living creatures. I seem to recall a substance, synnibar(sp?) that did something like this in the Mystara setting. 

  ANSWER:  Red Goo and Red Steel should not be confused with the Red Steel of the Red Steel setting of Mystara.
  Red Steel is not metal at all.
  It is emotion and tormented souls and magic, all wrapped up in one bundle.

  No counter agent can be created. 
  The only thing to do is to destroy the stuff, which then releases the imprisoned souls (that applies to Red Steel also.)

  Of course, the battles, the endless deaths, are steadily increasing the power of the Red Goo.

  My people also take up meditation and martial arts training. Aikido is a relatively non-agressive martial art focusing on using your enemies strengths against them.

  ANSWER:  Noted.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Testing the semi-private messaging system... 

  To Alzem 

  Alzem, your office table has a human head on it, an expression of absolute terror on its face, its brains devoured. 

  Did that work? 

  EDIT: Yes it did. Okay, here's the metagame thing. People, I know it's tempting to read this, but please, please don't! It's hard for us to work in secret as it is, and covert stuff is, by far, the most spectacular when realized. How cool would my destruction of the Eternal Empire forces have been if you all knew I was on top of the situation the whole time? Much less cool, that's how much! 

  To Edena, and, to a lesser extent, Kalanyr 

  Anabstercorian, preparing for a final clash with Alzem at the Penumbral Hub, is attempting to steal scrolls of 10th level spells from Kalanyr's vaults, mainly protective, defensive spells, and no cataclysms - Don't want to accidentally grab the wrong scroll and wind up wasting the western seaboard! I think this is within his capabilities - He's a 20th level monk, and very stealthy, and he can easily remove someone's memories of seeing him as he is a 25th level Telepath. Of course, he's also a 25th level mage, so he shouldn't have too much trouble wielding 10th level magic. In a pinch, he's a 20th level Psychic Warrior and Cleric of Ilsensine, so he should be able to fight his way out of a tight spot.

  ANSWER:  I sympathize with you, Anabstercorian.  Considering the fun we had (well, some of us had fun ...) with the episode in early Turn 5, I would like to see that again.
  But people do metagame, and I cannot stop them.
  And I cannot handle the e-mail anymore.  It was either stop the e-mail, or stop the IR.
  Or, as Forrester noted, my brain exploded today.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

   William, we need some serious discussion. You, me and Kalanyr. But let's start with you and me. Kalanyr can come in anytime and isn't really that relevant to the matter although he has a say. 
  Mail me when you read this and you have time, I'll mail back ect ect you know the drill  
  Everything I'll have to say will be 100% honest and pure buiseness. It's time for some firm deals and future plans. You are the fist one I'm appoaching you on this matter since you are the only reasonable person of power these days (you as head of the OA). 
  Don't expect to be negotiating and debating with a good person or a evil one. I'm neutral. And I'm all here for myself, and for my excistance. No need to be nice, just to the point, the way I like so much that Edena uses. 
  You are going to be talking to someone with some serious PL and some serious power.
  Someone who is in my opinion VERY reasonable and I got soemthings you might like yourself.

  NOW, THIS IS THE WAY TO DO SOMETHING IN SECRET STILL.
  Hold secret meetings with your friends and allies.
  Let the devastating consequences to your foes become public when your plans are realized, and you post to the board!       

  - - -

   Spoof

  Kalanyr: 

  You must have missed my earlier post about what I wanted to do over the Blood Waste. I want your assistance in placing a Mythal over it that attacks the goo continusly. Think of the Bacteria used to eat oil spills. And actuall I think I just posted that to Edena, sorry. If you think this is a good idea let me know and we can get started on it. And as for the People I want to send with you to the Dark Union, I Do not want serpenteye to know about it. I hope to take a LOT of people Many PL worth from his country, I just need a way to get them in first. 
  William if you want I will change your NPC’s to what ever you want. 

  RULING:  The Mythal effort over the Blood Waste fails.
  However, with Alzem's help, you can turn your 2 people into Celestials, William.

  Anabstercorian 

  umm you can leave the head someplace for me to find but probably not in my office, since that that would be in my secret place, and for RP reasons or not I do not think I would let you find it  Also the text is quite visable, as I said you need 10th level magic and be a good guy to learn this one... sorta anyway 

  RULING:  Correct.  Everyone still has their Secret Retreats.  You cannot teleport anything there.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  What am I supposed to do about an off-black background? 
  If the background isn't black, there's nothing I can do about it. And posting twice and deleting the one with visible text is just cheesy. Please, just do me a favor and don't read my squinty-text. I'm a covert character and it's the last option I've really got.

  ANSWER:  The only one reading Anabstercorian's posts should be me, the Moderator.
  Unless he marks at the top of the post - FOR PUBLIC VIEWING.

  This applies to everyone.

  Why don't you all post FOR PUBLIC VIEWING on the top of those posts you want people to read.

  And, if you don't see that notice on the top of the post, then DO NOT read it, unless it's mine.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

   Your 'secret' text is too visible. 

  Spoof's text doesn't show anything in last mail. However, since background alters between light/dark grey, it is hard to do complitely right, since somebody is likely to be posting at the same time.

   I believe everyone should create two kinds of posts.
  For secret posts, just post to the board.
  For posts you want others to read, write OPEN POST at the top of the post.

  This is a request to all players in the IR.


   Spoof

  Alzem while not completly shocked to see that you would kill an innocent over this is more saddened by the state of you soul. I will consult with this creature and determine what happened to it and if he wants to be brought back I shall do so, as long as he is not evil. Also I have learned that the staff is not completly truthful as to what would happen if I tried to break it, no blocking out the sun/strike. In the Character description so I guess it would be known. Also is the staff itself Evil, or just instrested in furthering Illithid society? 

  ANSWER:  The Staff is VERY evil.  So is Anabstercorian, and he has always been so.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

What color should I use for the light grey boxes? Black blends in with the dark one... What's the other? 

  I repeat my request:

  For posts you want everyone to read, write OPEN POST in bold letters at the top of the post.
  For secret posts, write nothing.
  We will know all too quickly who is metagaming, with this system.

  All of my posts are public, unless I mark them SECRET TO ANABSTERCORIAN or SECRET TO WILLIAM or the like.

  Again, we will find out, quickly enough, who is metagaming, under this system.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  To halt the spread of the red goo the God Emperor proclaims 30 days of celebrations and religious festivals to celebrate the greatness of the people of the Union and the quick growth of productivity, power and wealth that the Union has enjoyed. People will still work as usual, of course, but they will be encouraged to be happy about it.  The propaganda machinery of the state and the church spreads the message of pride, joy, hard labour and harmony between the people and their government. meditation-centers are started to help people focus their energies into their work and to spread peace and calm throughout the Union of Oerth (thanks William). 
  Botanists are sent to Anakeris and other parts of Oerth to find new, productive crops.
  Expeditions are also launched to other crystal spheres and to the more hospitable planes to import grains, seeds and saplings of useful plants and breeding stock of useful animals. 
  The massive public construction projects are continued according to the current and future needs of the economy. The education sector is expanded 'till it's the greatest and most efficient in all the multiverse.

  ANSWER:  Because of Mr Draco's research with Red Goo, this only helps a little.  The metamorphosing of the people of the Union of Oerth slows, but does not stop.
  The veins slow down in their increase of number, but more veins of Red Goo continue to reach the surface of the land of the Union from the Underdark.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Hidden type 

  Anabstercorian actually I custom match the text to the background, because while you are right black is hard to read on the dark background it is still readable, and on the light one quite easy to read. 
  Anabstercorian: 
  I personally have no problem with your character or your goals. My only real problem is your careless murder of millions of innocents. Fine if you want to build your empire go ahead. We would never have come to a head lat turn if I was allowed to remove the refugees without interference. All I want really is to be left alone to create my Island and remove the goo from the planet. I do not have any plans for conquest of others lands nor of yours. 
  Edena: 
  I want to take the hand I got from Anabstercorian and start to create clones of him- using 10th level magic altering their alignment to that they are good. I will then decide what to do with them at a later point. I also want to use the blood/hand to possible make myself immune to all his attacks, by allowing myself to phase myself with his signature that he puts on his magic/psionic abilities when he casts. 

  ANSWER:  Eeeek!  Fortunately, not possible yet.  You cannot do this, Alzem, until you have 10th level magic, which you will have starting on Turn 6.
  After that, you can start creating good Anabstercorians (the Moderator wonders just where THIS one is going to end up ...)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Um, Alzem? 

  To Alzem 

  I'm aware of that, but Acererak is an ally of mine, and I was obliged by honor to back him up in his efforts. As for you? While I respect your desire to be left alone, I WANT MY DAMN STAFF BACK. So don't expect me to be all squishy soft with you.

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Anabstercorian probably wants his hand back, too.

  - - -

   Maudlin

   Meanwhile, the following of Annatar has spread, and is growing daily. 
  He now has several dozen acolytes, travelling the land as he does, though these make use of a large ruby stone to take away the pain of the suffering, as Pelor has not blessed them as deeply as the Lord of Gifts himself. His ministrations now reach throughout the affected regions to the northwest, and also all the lands still being hurt by the Shade Poisoning and the fumes from the Blood Waste. So much suffering! 
  Small pilgrimages are undertaken by those responsive to his message, those broken by war and willing to give up. Without any hope left, they call his name and plea for him to release them. And he does, by the thousands. 
  The clergy of Pelor admits to never having heard of him before, but it is not uncommon for prophets to take on a new, symbolic name after receiving a vision from their God. Each time they send someone out to meet him or his disciples, they *just* missed them. He seems to be everywhere and nowhere. Instead, the grateful populace showers them with stories of the grace and kindness of the already legendary Annatar.

  ANSWER:  Yes indeed.  The Cult of Loviatar has now grown into major religions in many lands, with the authorities supporting it, in open revolt against the leadership of those Powers (Uvenelei, Darkness, William, Dagger, Tokiwong, Sollir.)

  Now, a new cult has appeared, the Cult of Annatar, the Bringer of Gifts (Anyone who has read the Simarillion knows just exactly what is going on, OOC, but IC I will simply say that your Seers, upon careful examination, reveal that no such diety exists.  Tell this to those who believe in him, though.  Furthermore, there IS someone benefitting from all this adoration, and he may achieve Godhood from it, if his cult is not stopped.)                                                                                          

  - - -

   Spoof

 <sigh> 

  Anabstercorian: 

  I know you want your staff back, but God only know what you will do with that kind of power again. Besides I might have plans for it, after all it does not say you have to be a psion to use it, just think my PL would top out over 40 now  
  Besides you are all kinda squishy right? 

  OOC: besides if it turns my character evil for a little while that might just be fun also, at least untill I decide to get rid of it 
  Evil laughter Muahhahahaha 

  I will e-mail you on how to change the colors correctly 

  ANSWER:  

  I REPEAT:

  FOR POSTS YOU WANT NOBODY BUT ME TO READ:  WRITE SP (for secret post) IN BOLD LETTERS ON THE TOP OF THE LETTER.

  FOR POSTS YOU WANT EVERYONE TO READ:  WRITE OPEN POST IN BOLD LETTERS AT THE TOP OF THE POST

  ALL OF MY POSTS ARE OPEN POSTS, UNLESS I MARK THEM WITH SP.  IN THAT CASE, IT WILL BE SP TO (NAME OF PERSON.)

  IF YOU FOLLOW THIS SYSTEM, ANYONE WHO METAGAMES WILL BE QUICKLY FOUND OUT.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*This Post is OGC Compliant [Open Post]*

Some people have been asking me things earlier in the threads.  I've gotten lost in the big mess, and I was wondering - if people have sent me emissaries or want to contact me about something.

*EMAIL ME.  PLEASE.*

I can respond to email much faster, as my email works 24/7, unlike my 'net connection.  I check my mail in the morning, and first thing from school.  I constantly check my email, and I collect my mail from my server every 10 minutes, and my box beeps every time I get mail, so I'm sure to notice.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO THE POSTS ON PAGE THREE*

o'oh 

  OOC: Dying is oh so bad... oh well this is the IR

  ANSWER:  Dying is not necessarily an escape.
  You can be Wished back to life, if everything else fails.
  If Wishes fail, 10th level magic will work.
  If 10th level magic fails, 11th level magic will work.

  You can be forced to live.

  This is unfortunate, because your enemies have ways of making living painful for you.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Edena: 

  I follow dagger's wise lead in rooting out spies and saboteurs, building up my defenses, and developing early warning systems. 

  You find spies from nearly every Power in the Kevellond League, William.
  You are able to build you early warning system and your defenses.

  I intensify my efforts to locate the Shade and Acererak and ask others to do so. I try to determine if they are on Oerth (in the same way as other powers are, on or under the ground, in the air, or in the water.), or in Greyspace, or elsewhere. 

  ANSWER:  The Shade and Acererak have retreated to their Secret Places.
  These are somewhere.  I cannot say any more than that (except that, they are not in Realmspace.)

  I think the freeform style will help make this easier for you to moderate.

  ANSWER:  It could cause the IR to collapse too.  I hope not.


Forrester: 

  Hazen wishes to send a representative to speak to the World Congress on Toril? Do you accept? 
  Also, the illithid fleet may be heading towards Oerth over the Staff of Ancient Penumbra? What action might the UC of Toril and its allies take in this matter?

  ANSWER:  Well, I will leave Forrester to answer THOSE questions himself.

  - - -

   dagger

  Im not sure if this will do anything or make any differnece, but I'm doing it anyway. This idea i have been kicking around for a while, and since the IR is getting more crazy by the minute, I'm posting it.> 

  Olinstaad is going to create a new independent order, similar to the Emerald Enclave of Toril.
  This order will be called the Emerald Order.  
  Olinstaad will make this group independent of even himself and will appoint a council of 7 members made up of a Human, Elf, Dwarf, Gnome, Halfling, Half Elf and a Orc. Each starting member will have Neutral or Good alignment and they will be charged with carrying the group forward. This group will have several goals initially. 

  1. To make sure that nature and the land itself is put before profit and expansion. 
  2. To educate peoples on how to better themselves, and their nations but not at the expense of the land or the life forms that live upon it. 
  3. To research, fund and further technology that does not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. Example includes clean burning fuels
  4. To research, fund and further magic that does not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. Example includes magic that increases the output of crops, and thus removing a need to cut down areas of a forest for more land. 
  5. To research, fund and further psionics that do not hurt or damage the ecosystem and yet helps people at the same time. 
  6. To limit, control, or destroy technology, magic, psionics, groups, nations, and people that harm the ecosystem in anyway. This does not mean killing people outright, but it could mean killing people under certain situations (like the Shade who obviously can not be reasoned with). Ways to acomplish this goal might include diplomacy, open conflict, covert actions, advisory positions, leadership roles and setting good examples. These are just a few of the ways this goal might be achieved. 
  7. To Enclave will have respect for life and freedom. 

  At this point a sending will go out all across the world for volunteers (non IR powers unless you want, just npc's, normal folks, and whomever Edena thinks might join) to join this group. 
  Olinstaad will GIVE the group the Kron Hills but the group at this point is free to recruit and govern itself any way it sees fit. So can you adjust the map and remove Kron Hills from my list? I will defend the Hills is anyone gets territory hungry though. 
  Also a sending will go to Toril for any ex or current members of the Emerald Enclave to see if they want to join. Or offer assistance and advice. 
  Also the Kingdom of Ulek is still a member of the Alliance if your wondering.

  RULING:  Several million people immediately join this order, and Cults of the Emerald Order spring up in every land.
  A lot of people are weary of war and ruin, afraid, and they see the Order as a way to unite against the destruction of their people, their way of life, and their world.
  Even in the Union of Oerth, hundreds of thousands of people - defying the God Emperor - form secret enclaves of the new Emerald Order.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  This changes everything... Everybody will be given 10th level magic for free, nevermind that Kalanyr and Melkor spent their precious powerpoints on it. 11th level magics will be stalled to turn 10, when I suppose everybody will get it for free as well. 

  ANSWER:  If I give it to only one or two players, everyone else will complain.
  If I give it to everyone, people complain.
  Nuts.
  For what it's worth, everyone worked pretty hard on 10th level magic during the 5 Turns.
  I can assume they are working hard on 11th level magic.

  No more civilization advancement. This invalidates my entire strategy. Maybe it's fair but I don't have to like it.  

  ANSWER:  I don't like it either, Serpenteye.  I wanted to stay with the system I set up.
  I did not abandon that system willingly.
  I fought to keep it going until I was so exhausted I could not continue at all.
  Only then, when I was so exhausted I could not continue the IR if I carried on in that way, did I change to freeform.
  A last resort on my part.
  Not something I wanted to do.

  The IR will become a competition of who can come up with the most outrageous inventions and that will escalate into absurdity.

  ANSWER:  Unfortunately, this is very true.


  Everything will be posted on the boards, and attacking others after they have made a "secret" post will be considered metagaming, even if you would have attacked them anyways. If anybody sneezes in Kabooms direction now... 
  Maybe it's easier for you to moderate and the IR is your game to control however you see fit, but this really turns me off. I respect your decision and your person but I really believe that you are taking the IR in the wrong direction. 
  My apologies if I have offended 

  ANSWER:  Then how do I do it?  How do I make it work?  I have explained the difficulties facing me, Serpenteye.
  I cannot answer over 100 e-mails each and every day, not to mention 200 or more posts, plus my own posts.
  I have spent over a month doing a lesser version of that, but with the growth in power of all the Powers, their capacity for invention (and what they can do, within the realm of imagination) has increased exponentially (and it would, for science and high level magic gives the imagination more room to work in.)
  Thus, the number of e-mails to me was increasing exponentially, and the difficulty of adjudicating the posts was increasing exponentially.

  Is there a way I can continue the IR, using the system I had?
  Is there another system that will work?

  Is there, really, any rules system that can handle 24 powers all employing their imagination, 10th level magic, and high technology?

  I very much wish you to have fun, Serpenteye, and I feel your displeasure keenly.
  But I cannot do the impossible.


----------



## William Ronald

*OPEN POST*

Edena:

I think the open and closed posts system will work.

I also urge peopel to e-mail me if you want to contact me in secret. My quickest e-mail is williamwronald@aol.com.


If anyone wants a personal battle, contact Edena.  Arrange a time for you to meet your adversary.   It might be easier to keep this to one on one duels, or people can invite allies in.  (The latter might have similar results to posting on the boards.)

I also think we need to stop being so argumentative.  I suggest we all download the stuff WoTC has on 10th level magic from 2nd edition.

Also, we need to give Edena some respect.  There is too much complaining.  

Maybe Edena will keep this from turning to absurd.  Creativity should be encouraged.  However, good strategy should count for something in the IR too.  (Good strategy is creative.)

My next post will be secret.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*OPEN POST*

I repeat something I said above.

  I feel Serpenteye's disappointment and displeasure keenly.
  It makes me feel bad that someone is losing the fun.

  I kept my system of rules that I set up going for literally as long as I could.
  I could, conceivably, keep it up for one or two more Turns.
  Then, I would be gone from the IR.  Utterly burned out.

  I was burned out last night after spending 6 hours dealing with 150 posts and 103 e-mails.
  And under the system I had created, it would be like that everyday, from now on.

  I could survive another Turn, probably - maybe two - under that kind of pressure.
  Then, I would just be gone.

  The reason my system worked earlier, and isn't working now, is simple:

  You have imaginations.
  You use your imaginations.
  You think up things with your imaginations.

  When you had little technology and low powered magic, there were strict limits on what you could realize into IC reality with your imagination.
  However, as your ever increased in strength, gaining greater and greater magic, and higher and higher technology, the limits of your imagination were pushed back and back.

  And, with 3 Powers gaining 10th level magic on Turn 6, and all the Powers with technology of World War II or higher, your imaginations are running amok.
  Which is fine.

  But that fertile imagination is translating into an exponential increase in the number of e-mails I am receiving.
  It is also translating into an exponential increase in the difficulty of making rulings on things.
  My rules system is crumbling under the onslaught of creative ideas you are thinking up.

  It is similar, really, to what happens in a very high level game of Dungeons and Dragons, ala 2nd Edition.
  The 2nd Edition rules broke down around 13th or 14th level, and really broke down around 20th level.
  In 3rd Edition, they are trying to handle this with the Epic Level Rulesbook - I wish them luck.

  Because, with 21st century science and 10th level magic combined, their is almost no limit on the imagination.

  But there is a limit to my endurance, and also my time.
  Last night, that limit was reached.
  Last night, the IR almost ended.

  If EVERYONE in the IR requests that I return to my system of rules, I will do so.
  I will return to allowing you to e-mail me.

  But the IR will go for only two more Turns.
  For your Moderator will be hospitalized, if it goes any further beyond that.

  If we go by Freeform ... well, as I said, Freeform was not what I wanted, and I don't want it now.
  But it seems to be the only answer.

  Is there another answer?


----------



## William Ronald

(First SECRET POST)


Edena:

Anabstercorian has stated how the Staff of Ancient Penumbra can be destroyed - being hurled into a specific sun.  If it is destroyed in this fashion, are the Elder Ones summoned? What consequences would it have? Obviously the illithid fleet would not like it much. (A very BIG understatement.)  However, it might be better than some alternatives.

I offer the Eternal Empire troops, during their stay on Oerth, my help and assistance.  If I can convince the AnaKeri to allow it, I would like to extend the offer to the Eternal Empire troops -- with the caveat that they are going home as per the order of their superiors.

I send my 2 ghostly NPCs to Alzem to be turned into celestials.


Also, I try to create more intelligent and good aligned rust monsters  (adding the celestial template if I can)  that can become ethereal (like a phase spider.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*OPEN POST*

TIME OUT.

  I am conducting a poll.

  I need to know something - I need to know, now.

  Do you:

  A:  Wish to stick with the rules system I created, and continue the IR as it was going (including being able to e-mail me.)

  or:

  B:  Take the IR into Freeform.

  I will tally up the votes, and whichever gets the most votes, is the way the IR will go.
  I myself do not get a vote.

  The current Tally is:

  A:  0 votes
  B:  0 votes

  - - -

  If you select A, I will immediately begin working on the Lists for Turn 6, and you may e-mail me as you wish once more.
  If you select A, the IR ends at the end of Turn 7.

  If you select B, you may not e-mail me, must post to the board, and observe the Open Post / Secret Post system I have set up.
  If you select B, all the madcap mayhem of Freeform (which may well head deep into the absurd) will occur.
  If you select B, the IR will continue at least until Turn 10, and longer, if you stay in it.

  It is your choice.


----------



## Forrester

Hmmm. This Staff of the Penumbra question is a tricky one. 

And I'm very, very surprised that none of you know what needs to be done in a case like this. 

But I do. With your permission, I will take the staff, and I will make sure that it causes no further harm. 

EDENA -- some questions: 

1) How big is the Illithid fleet that desires to reclaim the staff?
2) What, precisely, is this link between the staff and the Elders? I will talk to the Angels directly about this matter, for they have been working feverishly to close our realm from an invasion by the Elders. 

For the Elders cannot come to whatever realm they like, even if they are freed -- that is my understanding. (And you ALSO said that the Angels had found a way to keep the Elders out of Toril -- thank god. Just a reminder.) 

So how does it work? If the Staff is destroyed on Plane X, does the energy create a portal between their home and Plane X (but not Plane Y or Plane Z)? 


Finally, Anabstercorian -- how does one destroy the Staff, again? You said, I think, that there was only one way to do so, but I don't remember what it was. Refresh my memory. (Not that I plan on doing it -- Elders bad.) 

Other Finally -- regarding 11th level magic, I think you are mistaken, Edena, for saying that 11th level magic allows us to "become as gods". If that were the case, it would allow us to decipher the technology of the City of the Gods much faster . It's extremely powerful, but it's not world-ending or world-creating. Leave that for 12th level magic. The IR will last longer. 


Forrester


----------



## William Ronald

*OPEN POST*

Edena, 

Please take good sound strategy as part of the criteria for doing something.  This may please Serpenteye and some other players.

I would like to say that I am surprised you have carried the IR this far.

Imagination is important and useful in the IR.  However, it may not be the sole determination.

I also think the people who really did a lot with the Red Goo will regret it very shortly.

Also, we can't always be on line.  My own life will be busier soon, but I plan to stay in the IR.  I urge everyone to stay.

(Edena:  Sorry about the Dental Floss of Vecna idea. )

Will we indeed start at noon EST, and 5 p.m. GMT


----------



## Serpenteye

*Solutions to enable you to keep the old rules*

There is one thing that could work: You could start a new thread every other week, or every few weeks if you need to get some time off. Make pauses in the IR (like you did for turn 5 but more so, if neccessary), take it as slowly as you need. Do not risk your health, stress is deadly. 
This will slow down th IR considerably but that should not be a problem for most of us, we all need time for our "real life" and we're not going anywhere. I will be here in two months, or six, hell I'll be on the EN boards a year from now. I think that's the same for most of us.


____
William: I do respect Edena immensely, but I still have to say what I think in such a major IR issue as this. I wouldn't complain if He dropped a meteor on my PCs head, as long as it made sense. I'm not being exclusively selfish in this.


----------



## Tokiwong

*My vote*

I vote A option


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Is there any way Edena of a compromise.  Like, keep it rules based, but everyone is limited to 2 or 3 emails per turn (not including template) to you on rules questions/plotting, and all other questions must be done with (Secret), or will this strain you too easily as well.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*OGC Compliant Post*

I vote option B.

However, I would want to be able to send a single email to Edena, to detail what would happen with my regions/countries in case I am not here.  I would want this, mainly b/c I'm not here for over half the day.


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester:

The staff can be destroyed by throwing it into the sun of the illithid's original home world.  The sun is protected from teleport, gates, and psionic entry by mythals.

I did address this question.   I will find the way the staff can be destroyed.

Edena:  I vote for option B.  I do suggest you take some time off.

Also, a compromise solution is also acceptable to me.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- why not do a mixture of both? 

It seems that what's breaking you is the four hundred thousand emails a day. 

So my proposed solution:

1) Keep PC PLs and general nation PLs. Dump NPC PLs (they're there for flavor text, that's about it.) And they're ALL officially APPROXIMATE. You'll still have to upkeep the lists, but you won't have to worry about employing set mathematical formulae to make sure everything adds up. We trust you. It's how you ran IR#2. Round to the nearest 10. Hell, round to the nearest 50. 

2) Everyone posts everything to the boards. Perhaps each player is allowed one email a day, or two emails a turn, or something like that. But they are to be strongly, STRONGLY encouraged to post to the boards -- even secret stuff -- though uber uber uber secret plans can be described through an email.

But these emails must NOT have qualifications -- "I'll do THIS if they do THAT, or THE OTHER THING if they do that INSTEAD", and so on. 

Maybe have a move-during-the-turn template:

Secret projects/technology (the bats, golems, whatever)
Approximate fraction of force put into magic
Approximate fraction of force put into industrialization

BUT --

No dozen emails a turn. If they want to ask you if something is possible, ask it on the boards. 

No chits on the board representing exact numbers of troops -- only approximations. 

No specific power levels of troops -- only approximations (weak, moderate, strong, super-strong, super-duper strong). 

And besides the template they send you, regarding secret projects during the turn . . . maybe one email a turn. 

You'll reduce the time you spend by at least 80%, and we'll save the best parts of the IR. 

Sound feasible, or no? 

Forrester


----------



## zouron

*Secret open I care?*

hehe sicne you say I am in how much PL  do I gain fromaround 500 turns  (40+ years ago and sicne when did a wizard sit on his butt hehe research is the lord void is the god!)


----------



## dagger

*OPEN POST*

I  can pretty much adapt to any style of play so I choose option B because I want to see how long my small power can last .  

I would choose option A if it could be 'fixed' to not be such a burden but I dont see a way of making that happen. I think you have to pretty much go two ways, either make it almost totally freefrom like this turn has been, or another route. Make it very rule orientated which cuts down on the imgination and sets limits. 

I tell you right now I wouldnt have lasted half as long as you have.


----------



## Serpenteye

Or you could rule that the secret projects (bats, golems, plagues) are already included in the attack/defence bonuses for a certain level of magic, red goo and technology. That way it would become irrelevant to detail them since they provide no real benefit, only flavour. Doing this would, I assume, cut your e-mail burden in half.


----------



## Forrester

*Getting rid of the Staff of Penumbra*

Well, I thought of one way to handle it (maybe), but I thought of a better way. 

And in keeping with the new rules, I'll post the super-secret idea to the boards.

(I *do* need to know how strong that illithid fleet is, though.)

Vecna knew how to jump ahead in time 100 years. Chronomancy IS POSSIBLE in this IR -- just very, very, very difficult. 

The question for you, Edena, is whether we can use up the PL of however many artifacts on Toril it takes -- five, ten, twenty, forty, a hundred -- and sacrifice our best mages and magical equipment and power -- to leap one person ahead or back in time. One person. 

Holding one item. For a one-way trip. 

Nobody on Oerth could do it. But we, on Toril, have a 10,000PL society (if not more). We have 10th and 11th level magic. We have access to the artifacts created over millenia, all over the world (the UC is that big). And I bet the Eternal Empire would help us with what we are trying to do. And I KNOW the Angels would. 

Let me know. We'll raise Vecna from the dead and force HIM to teach us the secrets of Chronomancy, if we have to. 

I think I have a trip to make. And I don't expect I'll be coming back. 


Forrester


----------



## dagger

I think limiting everyone to 1 or 2 emails for the entire turn could work.

Maybe have someone like me, who can help maintain the list's. I have webspace avaliable and an easy url (and so do others). I could put the lists on a webpage and be the person designated to update (or someone else) them. So people would direct emails to me when it is incorrect or whatever, and you just have to look at them (the Lists not the emails) and make sure it correct everyonce in awhile.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Secret open I care?*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *hehe sicne you say I am in how much PL  do I gain fromaround 500 turns  (40+ years ago and sicne when did a wizard sit on his butt hehe research is the lord void is the god!) *




Too bad that you massacred your entire people at the end of the Toril IR. You might be ruling the multiverse by now, if not for that.


----------



## Uvenelei

I vote for option B. I like A more, but its too much the way Edena has described it, and we've all broken him enough as it is (sorry to hear about your exploding head). If option A can be modified enough that Edena can keep up with everything with killing himself in the process, but can still keep the structured rules, then I support A.


----------



## Uvenelei

*Re: OPEN POST*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> (Edena:  Sorry about the Dental Floss of Vecna idea. )
> *




Hey, at least you didn't try to steal his pants. While he was wearing them.


----------



## kaboom

I feel the same way as Uvenelei.


----------



## Spoof

*Instant Power Gain for Edena*

Ok this is how it was going to work.

1. My civilivation is on average 300 years ahead of anyone else in the alliance

2. For every 10 years you advance your civilivation your PL for your crountries grow.

3. I have a medium country PL+2 per 10 years advance in civilization

If people five me 10 PL of population at civilization at 330 years behind mune that would be a net increase due to civilization on 66 per pl given

330 Civ = 33 pl gain per PL given by allies Medium country = 2 PL gain per 10 years of advance 

hence it I was given 50 PL from allies it would equal 3300 Pl gaind for me.

I have to go for a few, I will read all the posts from your first tonight in an hour.


----------



## William Ronald

*OPEN POST*

Serpenteye:  I knew you were not criticizing Edena. I respect you and like you as a player. Sorry if I came across as overly critical.

Maybe Forrester's compromise might work.

Let us help one another and Edena to have fun.

Forrester:  Vecna jumped in time at least a millenium.  Check your e-mail.  E-mail Edena if you like my ideas.


----------



## kaboom

*Secret post*

I am trying to make the spliter bats secrete a store of poison in their claws.


----------



## Serpenteye

*OPEN POST*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye:  I knew you were not criticizing Edena. I respect you and like you as a player.  *




Dito 



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> Sorry if I came across as overly critical.
> *




I forgive you , Im not completely innocent of complaining needlessly. I'll try to be more accepting, bend like the willow and all that rot.
_____
And I vote for a modified A. As long as it includes the current template-rules. I'm sure we can find a compromise that will work for everybody.


----------



## Mr. Draco

With all due respect, I vote for a modified option A.

Perhaps we could do this: 

*limit 3 emails per person per turn.
*one turn every two weeks

Maybe that would help edena?

I'll go with whatever wins, like I said at the beginning, I'm in this until it's over.  However, i did like the way we've been doing things so far as opposed to the first IR (i played psionic league), where nothing was ever really concrete.


----------



## zouron

Serpenteye it would ALMOST be to bad but here is a few things to consider.

A) mommy I got XP for butchering some 11-12 digits number of beings!

B) can't take my population to Domains of Dread it is a lone 1 way trip.

C) new Domains comes fully equiped with natural inhabitants, living and dead.

D) please do come and visit me and I make sure your stay will be long hehe.

E) who cares about ruling the multiverse  I rather destroy it.

and I ain't in ravenloft, but domains of dread (big secret huh? I annoyed that when? ohh when I left toril hehe), ravenloft is the castle of good old count stradh von zarovich.


----------



## Serpenteye

zouron said:
			
		

> *D) please do come and visit me and I make sure your stay will be long hehe.
> 
> E) who cares about ruling the multiverse  I rather destroy it.
> *




Then why did you allow the technomancy and the Angels to (almost) destroy the Illithid and the Shade? If you would have helped them bring the Elder Ones to Toril you might have destroyed the multiverse. I assume it's all part of some diabloically complicated plan... 

Maybe I will visit your dreadful abode eventually, how generous of you to invite me. I'll be sure to bring you the appropriate gifts as thanks for your hospitality.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*OPEN POST*

Well, Edena, I vote B.

BUT.

I do think it would be nice if you kept rough approximations of our relative power level in the various technological races.  For example, you could use the original Technological Arms Race chart to describe our current level of technological advancement, and keep those Power Levels distinct from other power levels.

Basically, I think we should all have a little template that looks like this:

[FactionName]
[PlayerWhoRunsFaction]
[Power Level]: And here you write in our overall PL.
[Player Character]Here you write in our PC, their rough description, their PL, and any powers of note.  For example, good ol' Anny would be:
Anabstercorian, PsyWar/Wiz/Telepath/Clr/Mnk/Gundancer, PL 5.  Master of the True Staff, which can blow  up good and be used to summon the Elder Ones.
[Technological Advantages]And here you write in a rough description of our tech level - WWI, WWII, Civil War, Napoleonic, Modern Day, 2020, 2040...  A one word blurb.  In ADDITION to that, you add a sentence describing any specific gadgets worth mentioning - For example, the Shade would read: WWII.  Negative Energy Accumulator Nukes.
[Civilization]And here you write in one word blurb describing how advanced our society is: 1700, 1750, 1800, 1850, 1900, 1950, 2000, and so on.  Any specific quirks could be noted in one sentence.  For example, my faction, the Solistarim, would read:
1600.  Absolute loyalty to superiors.
[Magical Power]And here you write in a blurb describing magic level: Magic poor, average magic, magic rich, magic inundated, or perhaps a numerical system like Magic 8.  In addition, you add the highest level magic spell we can cast, or any little quirks we've got.  For example, the Solistarim would be:
Magically Inundated.  9th level.  The Dictum.
[Planar Connections]And here you write in one word blurbs describing our connections, and their extend.  For example, the Solistarim would be:
Far Realms, mildly supported.
[Notable NPCs]And here you write in any notable NPC's the faction might have, but only the most notable ones!  You could shave off the little ones.  Leave in Mordenkainen, Bigby, Xaed, Iggwilv, the heavy hitters.
[Miscellaneous] And here you add any little extra that you think necessary - I.E., our Secrets.

Here's the whole Solistarim in this format, to give you an idea.

Solistarim
Anabstercorian
PL: Roughly 250
PC: Anabstercorian, PL 5 Monk/Cleric/Wizard/Psywarrior/Telepath/Gundancer.  Master of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
Technology: WWI.  Telekinetically launched glass orbs full of Red Steel shrapnel and nitroglycerine.
Civilization: 1600.  Absolute loyalty to superiors.
Magical Power: Magically Inundated.  9th level.  The Dictum.
Planar Connections: Far Realms, mildly supported.
Notable NPCs: The True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.
Miscellaneous:...  What, did you people think I would give away my Secret?  No way!  You know my Secret, Edena.

As you could see, you could probably keep track of this system easily enough - Create a folder on your computer named IR Templates.  Toss in some Notepad documents with our templates on them.  Edit as you see fit.  Ta da.

Then, limit us to no more than 3 e-mails per turn (or 2, or 1, however you deem fit) and things should be easier for you.  Armies move fast enough in a month that you don't really have to keep track of their exact position all the time - The right 100 square mile area should be enough.

What do you think, oh almighty DM?


----------



## Spoof

I say a modified A

1.	A turn every ten-day as this is DND folks 
2.	Limit E-mails to 1/day and you have to put your faction in the title.  Any other emails even ones that say, Hey Edena did you get my e-mail every 10 min would be deleted without being read, NO EXCEPTIONS


Secrete for EDENA ONLY
[color={secondaltcolor}]
I say this because I personally spent all my time researching tenth level magic and now I would have done that for nothing and been more active in the game.   

As for the staff, would creating a good Anabstercorian Fool the fleet?  As an Illithid would then have the staff, if not I could just give it to the Neolithid.  Nothing personal Forrester but you wanted to leave the game, so I will not come running to you with a problem, if we can help it.  If noting else I can lead the Illithid on a merry chase for quite some time.  Maybe even find an abandoned Crystal Sphere and break it there where the Elder Ones can wipe out the Illithid.  ACTUALLY EDENA I WANT TO TRY TO FIND AN ABANDONED SPHERE FOR THAT PURPOSE.  
[/color]


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anab, I really like the idea, but perhaps we could include somewhere in the template, a list of the territories we have?  not even descriptions, or specific pl's, but just the territory names, that could help avert alot of confusion (i.e.- now who has that piece of land?)

Edena, black omega isn't contesting the UO's claim to polaria, see his post earlier.  Neither is Kalanyr, he just has explorers there.  (at least, unless i'm VERY gravely mistaken).

[edit]- Edena, so the sword of kas is officially artifact level power now?  Nice....  Very Nice....


----------



## Creamsteak

I *Originally* voted for option B...

Option A would be great for laying out a risk map (Edena's War room) and basically playing a super enhanced Dnd Risk crossbreed, but I am getting a little bored of number fighting. Though honestly that would be good for a DnD group like mine, but not for a 24 player messageboard game.

_Man do I feel bad about taking Sollir's offer... my people must be sooooooo pissed at me. We killed thousands of them in the name of good, and now we are allying with them entirely  because we don't want to the Red Goo to kill us.

Do you all realize how pissed Corellon Larethian would be? The only thing worse would be if I cross bred with the Orc's...

Oh well, I want the Mandate of heaven, and I want to guarantee my people's safety..._

Of course if the IR ends at the End of Turn seven that means ALL OUT CARNAGE... oooooohhhhhh.......




CHANGING MY MIND... OPTION *A* FOR MORE CARNAGE...


----------



## zouron

*Serpenteye*

LOL well that was before my PC went insane, young and naive he was preserving life as we know it.

And I can settle for your head on a stick as gift


----------



## William Ronald

*OPEN POST*

I think some sort of compromise may work.

I would suggest limiting the turns to once a week or once every ten days.  It would give Edena time for REAL LIFE fun.

Edena, see what people say and use your best judgement on what to do.  I have faith in you.

Also, I would like to do something than fight constantly.


----------



## William Ronald

SECRET POST FOR EDENA, KALANYR and FORRESTER:
(This is an IR rules compliant post.)

I have an idea.  Maybe you can use 10th level magic to create a catastrophe to try to slow down or stop the Apotheosis.  I think what Acererak is trying to do is to link his mind to the negative material plane.  So maybe try to set up a barrier of some kind around Oerth or try to sever some links to the plane.  Ask Edena what you can do about this. 

I try to find a way to stop or delay the apotheosis.  As no one has been able to directly reach Acererak, I will have to find a way to do it without being at his secret place.

There are always solutions.

Forrester, Kalanyr: Check your e-mails.


As this is a secret post, no one but the individuals named can respond to it.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Serpenteye*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *And I can settle for your head on a stick as gift  *




Such a humble request. I believe I can do better than that. Just be patient and I'll bring you a gift to completely blow your mind, and coincidentally the rest of your plane, to oblivion.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*SECRET POST FOR SERPENTEYE AND EDENA*

serpenteye, check your email.  

Edena, using the magic at our disposal, we will conduct experiments at crossing our supertrolls/superdragons with fast-breeding insects.  Let me know how this goes.  And if they gain even-tougher (on top of their red-steel strength skin) natural armor, natural poison, or anything else like that, so much the better...  We will also continue taking alot of care to be sure they are completely under our control.


----------



## dagger

*OPEN POST for Edena*

I will grant an official advisory postion to a member of the Emerald Order of thier choosing to advise me and the Free Council on nature orientated things.


----------



## William Ronald

SECRET POST FOR EDENA:

I try to increase the number of monsters I have that have charm powers and the ability to soothe emotions.  I am trying to have them put people into a mindset to slow down the Red Goo.  (No domination, just trying to influence people.)  Also, trying to find ways to counter the growth of Loviatar's cult, inclluding making it a joke.  (People will not flock to a faith that they see as absurd.)

SECRET FOR EDENA, KALANYR, FORRESTER, and ALZEM:

It may be possible to flood the dimensional boundaries between Oerth and the negative material plane with positive material energy.  It might greatly impede the apotheosis.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have made my choice.

  None Of The Above.


  I will go back to Option A.
  But I will not stop on Turn 7.
  I will not stop on Turn 8.
  I will not stop on Turn 10.

  We will go, and go, until the IR whelms the Bits and Pieces Message Board.
  We will go, til the IR has more posts than RPG General.

  Now, I am updating the Lists for Turn 6.

  - - -

  Now you know why Edena, my favorite character, is legitimately 161st level.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I have made my choice.
> 
> None Of The Above.
> 
> 
> I will go back to Option A.
> But I will not stop on Turn 7.
> I will not stop on Turn 8.
> I will not stop on Turn 10.
> 
> We will go, and go, until the IR whelms the Bits and Pieces Message Board.
> We will go, til the IR has more posts than RPG General.
> 
> Now, I am updating the Lists for Turn 6.
> 
> - - -
> 
> Now you know why Edena, my favorite character, is legitimately 161st level. *




You realize that you're quite insane, don't you? 

If you're going back to Option A, and anal-retentive detail of our PL levels, and willingness to receive many many emails from all members, then at LEAST promise us you'll slow down the turns. One turn every couple weeks should do it. 

Because a burned out GM is a useless GM. 

And it's a GM that allows the Elder Ones to create Simulcrums to increase their power level. And I don't think that's something any of us want to see .


----------



## Uvenelei

Thank you for sticking with option A, but please don't kill yourself doing this. That's no fun for anyone. I agree with Forrester and the others that have voiced the opinion of slowing things down.

Also, I promise to never flood you with emails, Edena. Only one or two per turn, and only if I really need privacy or if I come up with a _really_ stupid idea and I need you to disuade me from it.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Open post* 

Well, well, all choices are already made when I manage to finish reading all this. 

I would have voted for whatever works. I haven't been very active member of IR anyway. As what comes to freeform, both prior IR:s worked very well with freeform, but this one is different anyhow.

Edena, just don't turn into Edena the Martyr, you too should be able to enjoy this game, and that means you should be able to relax while doing it.

Oh, course, you know best where choices you make take you.

Have fun, everybody.


----------



## Serpenteye

They're right. Take it as slowly as you need. Nobody wants you to hurt yourself because of this, me least of all since I would carry a larger part of the responsibility for it than most others. You're a good man, Terry, thanks for everything.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Alzem, I got illithid!

Give me the staff and have it be done with! No invasion, no breaking!


----------



## Festy_Dog

I agree, returning to method A but slowing things down will not only help Edena, but allow the other players to gather their thoughts on what they should do in the next turns.

Here's something for people who want to read it, just don't metagame it or anything, k?

_Another conference is called, but now in Silver's secret location, the entire furniture set from the Hellfurnace's conference room had been transported to the new conference room. Silver looks happy for the first time since he found out about the Apotheosis.

"Well, this is a nice change!" Silver says happily.

Down the back of the huge conference room stands a (size catergory huge object, covered in an enormous cloth. Everyone had been casting glances at it while they discussed the next month's objectives. Finally Obmi got around to asking, "Hey Silver, what's that down the back?"

Silver sat up straight, he was reading a report on the results of a large force of his searching his new abode for some things which he knew would assist his and many others efforts.

"Hmm? Oh yes, almost forgot that," Silver grins broadly, "I'll just go over and take off that cover, I guarantee you'll like it."

Silver chuckles and scurries silently towards the object as Bobo turns to the others and says, "Do you realise that thing is as tall as me?"

"Wow," Lenaurae returns.

They take guesses at what the thing is until Silver suddenly causes the cloth to slide off the unknown object to reveal an entire set of statues of Silver and his party. Everyone in combat poses, with Bobo rising over the top of them, bearing massive teeth and claws. They were made of all kinds of materials, and were a wonder to behold.

The small group cheers, James gets up and analyses his stone copy. He strokes his goatee in thought.

"I wish I was as fit as I am here," he says, sucking his stomach in a little and attempting to copy his own pose.

"You're wonderful as you are," retorts Lenaurae, sneaking up behind him and wrapping her arms about his waist.

They both laugh and return to their seats after sufficient applications of affection to each other.

Durgrim stands up and announces, "Aye, tis a grand rendition of us, we'll certainly be remembered throughout time. Aye."

Khelarque suddenly becomes a little worried and says to everyone, "But that's only if we have a world to remember us, don't forget. So lets get back to planning."

Kcyldyei then says to Silver, "Have you heard any of the rumours as of late? I believe them quite amusing! Especially that one about red steel firearms."

"In fact yes, I've had my ear to the ground, and I wish I had half of the things they say I have," Silver replies jovially, then he becomes deadly serious, "We have one more issue that needs to be covered, we need to develope something. If we come out of Operation Reparation empty handed we're going to need a contingency plan to still put us on par with all the other super-powers' extraordinary abilities and weapons."

Duelist Soul hums at his side, and Silver nods, "That is an excellant idea, thank you very much. We can easily fall back onto that plan should we not find anything else suitable, but it won't be all too effective unless we use red steel, and we're never gonna do that, so we'll make do with what we have. Nonetheless, all of us here must try to get an idea of what we should do if we don't get what we want. I call this conference over, get some ideas and some rest people. This world war is far from over yet."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hey everyone, take a look at the new PL value of the Union of Oerth.

  You see, they spent 360 points on Advancing their Civilization, which advanced them 120 years.
  That's 12 increases in points for every one of their countries.

  You should have attacked them on Turn 5, and not listened to their gestures of peace.

  If I were you, I'd say my prayers.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, why is my magical score 35?


----------



## Kalanyr

Also my Civ Year and increase PL from Civ is wrong,also my monster arms race plan is not commented on. Did you actually get my Turn 5 template? Since it doesn't matter now I'll post an exact copy of it here.


Planar Arms Race  (I continue summoning all three races)

Technological Arms Race: (I am sharing technology with Kevellond League,Pomarj, Coalition of Light and Shadow,Forsaken One,Festy,Darkness, Uvenelei,Gnomeworks , Kaboom, Zelda, Dagger, and creamsteak,Alzem ) 

The Magical Arms Race: (I am not researching ) 

The Undead Arms Race: (I am not in the undead arms race ) I am restoring all my undead to life including my NPC's. (Ace will apotheosise soon I guess and I really don't need all those 6/6 traitors)

The Monster Arms Race: (I am in the monster arms race) I am using 10th level magic to divide the tarrasque precisely into equal sized piece and adding a Half-Dragon template to each. (Godzilla!)
I am training one as my mount. I will use pieces of Tarrasque to feed the tarrasques that is I give each tarrasque precisely enough to tarrasqu eat that its digestion is constantly satisfied by the regeneration and consumation of the piece

The Construct Arms Race: (I am in the construct arms race  ) 

Advancing your Civilization (I am 186 points) (exams this week so I may as well do something constructive) 

10th level magic stuff-



I attempt to grant my entire population the ability to use invisibility at will as an innate magical ability.

I grant as much of my populaion as I can wings,enhanced constitutions and begin removing daylight vulnerability from my troops.

Festy has agreed to this so I begin changing his holdings alignment to (whatever they already are) good.

I scry for the Annulus (Psionic Artifact)
I also scry for a Chaotic Good Oerthian Elven or Drow Artifact (I'd be more specific but I don't know enough Grayhawk stuff (If it was Toril I'd say the Mage Blade of Myth Drannor) (Was named Mask of Jyolee in a later email

I have removed one line from the above to avoid giving away my secret retreat. It basically says that I make use of the retreat


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey everyone, take a look at the new PL value of the Union of Oerth.
> 
> You see, they spent 360 points on Advancing their Civilization, which advanced them 120 years.
> That's 12 increases in points for every one of their countries.
> 
> You should have attacked them on Turn 5, and not listened to their gestures of peace.
> 
> If I were you, I'd say my prayers. *




Yes say your prayers, to the God Emperor.  Don't worry, we're still far less powerful than the Elder Ones or Forrester and we are still a force for neutrality and peace. 
__
BTW: Polaria, Luna and the Tarquish Empire and Dominions are not included under the Union of Oerth in the lists.
Also, our score in the technological arms race is too low. It was 14 at the start of turn 5, then we got agreements of exchange from Tokiwong, o'Skoteinos and William Ronalds and possibly more powers (Sollir?). At least some of them would probably have delivered what they promised. It should be 18 now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(roars merrily)  

  Because I'm not done with your Templates yet!

  - - -

  By the way, scratch that post about the supremacy of the Union of Oerth.

  Kalanyr pulled the same stunt.  You can do wonders with 10th level magic.

  Nothing like creating 10 Pocket Dimensions of size LL each, and then dumping 186 points into Advancing your Civilization (I refused to allow Kalanyr more than 10 permanent Pocket Dimensions ...)

  But don't worry.  When you get 10th level magic, you will be able to create 10 Pocket Dimensions of size LL each too.
  And you'll have hundreds of points (in the case of the Union, over a thousand) to put into advancing your civilization!

  Isn't this going to be fun? .....


----------



## Maudlin

Edena, remember you said 150 PL was the maximum for advancing your civilisation. And in the case of the Union of Oerth at least, there is little to be gained from my previous holdings, as they were razed man, woman and child when he went after the undead. (well, they fought back, but ultimately lost I presume )

Also, if you're really breaking under the strain, I repeat my offer to take over some of the non-eyes-only stuff, like calculating civ advancement and whatnot.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena we scry the place where we are with 10th level magic, any artifacts or interesting things out there?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## zouron

*Serpenteye*

hehehe blow my character's domain and the plane of dread to oblivion might be hard LOL besides I am suure my character would do his damned best attempt to avoid it, after all you must give up your own salvation for a time to spread it to most others ;-p


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I agree with just about everybody since we are doing option A limit everyone to 3 emails a turn (1 Template,1 Evil Plan, 1 Freebie (which is to be used as a last resort only). And for  your own health as well as everybodies sake,  slow it down to one turn every two weeks if not less frequent.Leave the interlude a talk time with no battles or surprise revelations until the last page keep it slow.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Semi-Secret (Edena only, but it doesn't hurt me if you know)*

Edit: Ignore *All of this* Until you are completely done with the lists... then you *may* want to double check with this post. I just realized you said the lists were *NOT* Complete.



I should have 10 in the Magical Arms Race, not 7... I spent 30 PL on that race last turn.

I have 146 PL right now according to stuff... That is what I had last turn, so I assume you have not edited it yet.

And what is with me having 20 in the tech race and somehow having a (+3/+2)?

The League of Warlords Territories are temporary acquisitions I took last turn, since somehow Sollir is operating outside of the... (I would like to know, Sollir, but I don't mind being left out of the pocket)...

The Sollistrim Territories I reached may have become permanent acquisitions... If so, do I gain Anabsters +4 PL per turn from the godspires?

I put 27 PL into advancing my Civ (with the +1 per turn that was 10 years) which I think ??? brings me to 1530...

Are my "Secret" PL still alive and controlable, or have they run amuk from being unprotected and unwatched under the current circumstances?

Also, I am going to attempt to cross breed half-dragon and half-elemental Giant Eagles and continue to equip them, and as many of my men as possible, with mithral and ironwood equipment.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, since you are updating the lists, here is my new PC:

Avatar of Melkor The Shadowking:

50th level Fighter/50th Wizard/50th Cleric/30th Rogue/ 100th Blackguard/100th Shadow Adept/ 50th Shadowdancer/30th Archmage/20th Divine Champion/20th Arcane Devote


----------



## Creamsteak

LEVEL 500?

I bet this has "Nothing" to do with the Similcrum arms race at all, does it? Afterall, you didn't even think about the fact that you would be gaining the equivelent of 10 level 250 characters per turn just by making your character level 500

[Looks Around to make sure everyone understands that I am once again pointing out what the Similcrum Arms Race is really about... UBER MUNCHKINS in MASS PRODUCTION!!!]

Of course I can't complain since Sollir is an ally and I am on good terms with Kaboom...


----------



## Serpenteye

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Edena, remember you said 150 PL was the maximum for advancing your civilisation. And in the case of the Union of Oerth at least, there is little to be gained from my previous holdings, as they were razed man, woman and child when he went after the undead. (well, they fought back, but ultimately lost I presume )
> *




The areas were quickly resettled by people from the north and rebuilt better than ever.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, he is the the same hit dice as Acerak`s Avatar, power level 20, I won`t abuse this in Simulacrum Race.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Actually I agree with you Creamsteak, there should be a pl limit for Simulacrums, increased for Kaboom and Sollir.


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *The areas were quickly resettled by people from the north and rebuilt better than ever. *



Then your nations to the north become smaller, same difference. These are whole nations' worth of populations we're talking about, not tent camps 



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> *Well, he is the the same hit dice as Acerak`s Avatar, power level 20, I won`t abuse this in Simulacrum Race.*



My guy was only PL 10 when he started out, though. And it's no wonder nobody can scry on me when they keep getting my name wrong


----------



## Kalanyr

Calling Acererak, "big ugly bone skullface" works for me. 

Melkor has wanted that Avatar for 2 Turns now. So it has nothing to do with simulcra. I love the way  player characters are becoming 1-4 PL above mine at an amazing rate. (Really means: I'm gonna go think of a stunt to get my PC PL 10 or more too).


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Thanks for support Kalanyr!  By the way, I think that many of you have seen Deities and Demigods preview in Dragon, Greater Gods have around 80th Hit Dice. What do you think about drastically reducing everyone`s level, actually this book comes quite soon, and  few players have divine characters. And congratualtions for your apothesis Acerarak, and on this Annatar thing, nice to see that someone else is inspired by Tolkien!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, see here, folks ...

  It's no good trying to ask questions about the Lists while I'm working on them.
  I can't answer the questions.

  There is no limit on Advancing Your Civilization.
  As the 360 PL expenditure by the Union of Oerth (and the subsequent 12 point advances in all their countries) shows.

  Melkor may have his PC.  But he does not have any simulacrums.

  The only people who do are Kaboom and Sollir.
  They only have 10 each.

  And considering the point values being thrown around on the Lists, I wouldn't complain about them getting some points for Simulacrums.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

So, when does 6th turn start?

Btw, Edena, I did send you list of NPC's. Ok, they had something confusing elements (like alignment tendercies, you can skip them).

You haven't still updated it, this being only reason I ask. Yep, I haven't used all 16 points, so don't put rest on 'my unknow PL'-NPC.

How come Red Goo rating is 0 for everyone, was it countered or is it still unfished?

Whatever happaned to the Wanderer, in the end, as short version? It's probably somewhere in those four threads, just asking if somebody remembers.

(Oh, funny thing, Red Goo somehow remains me, probably because of couple of humor posts of that slime in Ghostbuster 2, that was evil, but they turned little part of it good and that saved the day in the end).


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  There is no limit on Advancing Your Civilization.
> As the 360 PL expenditure by the Union of Oerth (and the subsequent 12 point advances in all their countries) shows. *



Erk? There sure used to be! When did this get changed? I think there might have been some other people besides the UO who would have liked to know about that.

Personally (time for another whine), I think the UO is getting off far, far too easily. They waltzed over my 200 PL of undead without suffering even a sprained ankle (this after I spent the better half of 2 rounds taking just 4PL Irongate with a 10-1 advantage, and then only after I threw a tantrum at a post saying they were rallying out to slaughter me). They took all my lands in 1 day, and lost almost nothing. Granted, my troops weren't *all* slotted in defense, but these are vampires, liches, dracoliches, my undead trolls, demons, etc.. They wouldn't have just sat there at their microscopes while the UO's armies came in to lob their heads off.

Now he announces he's exterminating about 10% of his population and 100% of the people in my former lands, and again the worst consequence is some lady in medegia got the hiccups. This is civil war! That means blowing up of facilities, raids on armoury stores, slaughter in the streets, martial law, guerilla raids, the whole shabang. Now it turns out not only doesn't he lose any PL at all to this, but he quite serenely went along with advancing his knowledge at over twice the rate anyone else could do it before? Not entirely fair.

Edit- Oh, good call on the Simulacrums


----------



## Kalanyr

My 10th level enhancements are wrong, by a little what I did was give the entire Population the following:

Spell-Like Abilities: Invisibility,Protection from Arrows
Physical Stuff: Enhanced Constitution,No Sunlight Vulnerability,Wings.


----------



## Kalanyr

Maudlin-Civ advance limit was removed when Spoof joined, go back and check that interlude thread, its in there somewhere. Some of the PL the Dark Union where waltzing over got blown up by antimatter nukes and a Holy Cataclysm too.


----------



## Black Omega

> I offer the AnaKeri full membership in the Kevellond League and the benefit of the remarkable new power that we have. I also offer to share tech with them and give them sovereignity over their lands.
> 
> ANSWER: Will anyone beat Williams? He is bidding for the alliance of the continent of AnaKeris.
> If you do not contest him, the Kevellond League will gain the peoples of AnaKeris.



Not really sure what to do here since William's a strong ally but this was also what I was working toward.  The Coalition of LnS can offer membership in the Coalition, sharing tech, benefits of fabulous fae magic and they retain sovereighty over their lands.  My preference is this not be a contest though and something be negotiated.


----------



## Black Omega

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Whatever happaned to the Wanderer, in the end, as short version? It's probably somewhere in those four threads, just asking if somebody remembers.
> *



Sure, he was devoured messily by Ace, in front of witnesses no less, while he was trying to convince people to see his side of things.  Or ranting, depending on your point of view.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Maudlin-Civ advance limit was removed when Spoof joined, go back and check that interlude thread, its in there somewhere. Some of the PL the Dark Union where waltzing over got blown up by antimatter nukes and a Holy Cataclysm too. *



Oh? I missed that, thanks. Don't know why, that was a decent rule. Needless to say, this does not decrease my argument that the UO gets off easily, nobody gains more from that than they do (esp when they gain 10th level too, which can't be long off now).

And they were nuked as much as I was. I accept the consequences of the cataclysm, but let's not get silly here 

Just a bit frustrated I guess. My actions so far can be broken down into

75% that failed, was turned down or never happened (for me, at least, in 2 distinct cases it was later allowed for another player).
20% that worked to a degree, but backfired even harder.
5% that worked. This is just the conquest of the iron hills (under the circumstances I mentioned above) and my frollicking in the battle with Vecna. This is the sum total of everything that I've ever tried to do, that has worked.

You should see the list of my efforts in my correspondence with Edena. You'd bust a gut laughing if you were into the whole schadenfreude thing. One more reason why I was in favour of the freeform thing.

So yes, I'm green with envy at the UO's fortune


----------



## Kalanyr

You also missed the fact that the Turn 6 lists say you apotheosised if you're still upset about good to bad ratio of you plans.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *You also missed the fact that the Turn 6 lists say you apotheosised if you're still upset about good to bad ratio of you plans. *



Ooh, that's new  I also gained 10th level magic, too, though it's not on the lists yet 

I've always said that Edena makes every effort to be fair. It's just that almost all my good fortune comes from his charity rather than anything I manage to do myself. Anyway, enough bad vibes


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, for my 10th level enchantments, I would try to give all my population Shadow Walk once per day, and double stats increases from Shade Template. Possible? By the way I should have highest attack/defense rating in Ir for having:

-equipping all my troops with Red Steel( was it +1/+2?)

-third highest tech score and nuclear weapons

-10th level magic( +2/+2)


----------



## Kalanyr

Did I get the undead population of Rauxes resurrected with my other undead before Ace ascended? (Cuz otherwise I got big trouble at my door).

Quick BTW to Anab- Good luck in stealing those books since they aren't in this dimension (I'm not that dumb Squidboy).


----------



## The Forsaken One

10th doesn't stack with red steel = ruled.

And from 20 in tech = another +1/+0

you are +2/+0 tech
+1/+2 red steel
+1/+1 from red goo effect = +4/+5


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well, +4/+5 is still much. A question to Edena when he has time to answer:

What is a pl of Lloth`s Planar Armies?

Anabstecorian, I suggest you try to aquire help of your brethren that Edena mentioned.


----------



## Kalanyr

That explains a lot about your secret retread Melkor and you insistence to kill me. I guess I'm in Lolth's BAD books.

Oh and rules update from Edena to my email sometime yesterday:

10th does stack with Goop.

This is soley my opinion:
 Goop is Edena's answer to the bad guys lack of power. Go Go Go Evil Goop Rangers. Either that or you are all going to have your limbs fall off from negative effects this turn.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I have very good reasons on my own to hate( IC of corse) you, Kalanyr, your betrayal really messed up with my plans. But NO ONE who tries to foil plans of Melkor The Great gets away with this.


----------



## Kalanyr

If I'd stayed Evil you'd be a dead power by now, Evil me does not stand for people trying to destroy _his_ world even if they think they can control the agents of incredible destruction they intend to release.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Creamstake/Sollir.

I'm gonna ask this nicely: "Can I have Riftcrag please?"

That mean the whole rift and what's in it and beneath it, It's PL I don't need just the location.

--------------------------

Godspires I do not care for (yet). Malacki, you may have them for now and if Anab doesn't claim them back I'll be coming for them in the future, and I will not just attack then, I'll be discussion a possible deal with you in the near future after I see how a few things fare.

--------------------------

Gnomeworks, are you returning to the lortmills? If not I might want to set up residence over there or just collapse the whole thing with Screeching.

--------------------------

I am after the Underdark, if you help me get that, I help you get what you want. I am not in any alliance so I really don't care who offers what. If you don't help I'm not fighting you except if you are in the underdark and we could agree on a deal on deviding territories or of you leaving the underdark!

--------------------------

Anabstercorian I will be talking to you soon, since you are a smart person I think you'll be liking that conversation, if you are to stupid to see when to bend and budge a bit is a must you are NOT going to liek that conversation. But all in all I think we are going to have a very pleasant chat!

--------------------------

DU/UO I really don't care what you call yourselfs now but would you plz be so kind to get the hell out of the Barrier Peaks/HellFurnaces/CrystalMysts, thank you very much! 
We were always kind to eachother and I ask you respect my claims and leave me alone, so plz get your forces out of there.

--------------------------

OA, if you again want to catastrophe me or attack me I just wanted to let you know that you will see around 800 PL +4/+5 that have been neutral pick a side and it won't be yours! And with the UO and Acererak and god knows who all around I think you would rather get your arrogant mammal asses a bit chilled down and relax! Give me what I want, or come to a nice agreament on it instead of threatening with Catastrophes and nukes! I'm neutral now and you know now how to gain my favors. Your choise. You can guess the consequenses. Be nice and I lend you a hand with yours, I have no surface ambitions. Do not aid me and I will go alone after my ambitions and desires and you might very well be in the way sometimes. If you threaten me aain or attack me I might be suddenly interested to convert my Illithid population to Ilsensine's heir Anab and spreading the bloodwast as well and infesting as much as I can with red goo and help releasing the elder ones and make as many undead as I can for Acererak.

---------------------------------

Let me all know if you are going to help me, do nothing, talk to me, threaten me. I'll be waiting!

I'm in here for myself and for the control of the underdark, nothing more but certainly nothing less.

I'm a reasonable person and I am willing to make good deals so if you are planning to talk to me about possible in the future contesed Underdark territory make me an offer or just call me names and I'll know where you stand in the matter 

I am not contesting the subterrenean bunkers/safehouses/research centres someone might have unless it's DEEP in my if all goes well 2B territory. So I'm starting from a mile down orso 

This aren't threats, just letting you all know where I stand and what I want. Sometimes you just have to give in a bit to be able to gain more. Remember that (it counted for em as well).



        VaeREgoth GreeeTZz


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm Acererak is getting one heck of a lot more than 20PL of undead a turn his Undead Arms Race jumped hugely and he's gained 400PL of undead from nowhere too and 10th level magic.
Plus if a lot of us knew Ace could pull this one no one would have touched Places like Rauxes, Medegia  etc.

Hmm New Balance of Power: Advantage the Bad Guys. 

So can the goop start making your limbs fall of now?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yours Truly has the Lists Post roughed in.

  It's not totally accurate yet, but there are some real eye-openers there.
  Have a look.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena you got something wrong at my stuff.

I had 284 PL + 30 PL for the Secret Retreat. That got doubled as by your email. You stated it ALL get doubled, EVERYTHING. SO that get's me up to 628 already. And then you haven't even counted my 150 PL in civ advance (I missed the 50 cap was off )

so I should be up against the 800.


----------



## Kalanyr

Minor oversight: You updated my Pocket Dimension and Secret with the extra 20 years Festy gave me but you missed my normal holdings gaining this PL. Also I think I have a different plan this turn than my previous one.


----------



## Maudlin

The storm has been the worst in many weeks. Violent winds rage across the Flan. Peasants huddle in their homes as the rain slams into their hovels, and the cracks of thunder shake the earth. Something is wrong. The after-echoes of the thunderpeals almost sound like cruel, sepulchral laughter. The storms quickly worsen. 

Black clouds now boil all over the continent, twisting more sickeningly than any natural phenomenon ought to. Green lightning coruscates across the skies, bathing the world in vile green luminescence. The thunder is no longer distinct, but one vast encompassing roar!

Nature screams, as the terrible storm comes to a thundering crescendo and the noise from the overwhelming violence numbs your senses. You scream along, but it no longer registers.

Then, in an eyeblink, the skies are clear, and all is quiet again.


----------



## Maudlin

This is what the RttToH module booklet has to say about the Apotheosis:

"If his Apotheosis is a success, Acererak will be able to shift his controlling spirit to any undead creature on any world or plane. Acererak would in a sense become the Negative Energy Plane, invesing it with his consciousness. Thus every creature that depends on the Void would be susceptible to the erstwhile demilich complete and utter domination. The destruction of an undead body inhabited by him would merely cause him to skip to another undead creature nearby, or to one on another plane entirely, with equal ease."

Please consider what, of the things below, your nation would know about.

Throughout the Negative Elemental Plane, an exodus is happening. Every sinister creature that ever called it home, is on the march. Rifts open into the astral plane, as file after file of undead journey inexoraly towards the world of Oerth, like vultures to a dying animal.

All over Toril, the undead in that society are quietly liquidating their assets. They sell their homes, their businesses, abandon their responsibilities. Instead, they stock up on any technological marvels and arcane items of power, and... disappear.

Remember all those worlds that have a Tomb of Horrors on them? Acererak threw his nets deep and wide across the multiverse to entrap mighty adventurers and fuel his ascension. Those crypts are no longer passive. The undead of those worlds are swarmind towards it, razing the land in their path. On each of these worlds, report run like wildfire. Of regiments of mighty knights charging at the column of undead, or powerful priests trying to blast them into oblivion. These reports conclude with the story of one of the creatures, usually a humble skeleton, suddenly blazing with unholy green light and turning towards the threat to blast the flesh off their bones. A collective wail of despair resounds throughout the multiverse, as pests become fierce predators overnight.

+ My creatures become incorporeal.
+ My creatures gain a Ghost Touch ability.
+ My creatures become suffused by negative energy, gaining Positive Energy Protection. (no more Holy Cataclysms or Holy water rain, thankyouverymuch)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpent and Draco. I just love to remind you now about the escaped undead Ultra Trolls and Super Dracoliches.

Serpent: "Hey Acererak!"
Serpent: "What's that neat troll thing you got there and what's that steed your riding?"
Serpent: "Weren't those mine?"
Maudlin: "yeah but they are +6/+6 now! Neat huh?"
Serpent: "Yeah man that's awsome power!"
Maudlin: "thanks!"

***WHACK***


----------



## zouron

darn do I have to serve acererak now man I was just getting comfortable with my PC relaxing in ravenloft.


----------



## Maudlin

zouron said:
			
		

> *darn do I have to serve acererak now man I was just getting comfortable with my PC relaxing in ravenloft. *



Naw, just tell me how pretty I am and I'll leave you and yours alone.

Same goes for the Solistarim, they get to keep all liches and other undead, and their necromancy magic keeps functioning.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Zouron, no you don't you are a PC = unaffected. And you got 11th in your own world right? Makes your legions immune!

So you are able to go ahead and do your thing evil necro dude!


----------



## zouron

LOL forsaken it was a joke hehe, besides if I was controlled it didn't matter at all LOL I would just play with it. only problem is that I would have to go to Oerth and make up by PC (and I don't have the darned temp epic level rules). and consider having to make up my NPCs and now I have that book of damnation hehe (spell evil artifact hehe).


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Acerarak would you let Shade to keep their Undead?

Edena, can I have pl bonus for my faction for these 10th level magic enchantments I mentioned above? (maybe 10 for Shadow Walk and 20 for doubling Shade Template stats bonuses)


----------



## Kalanyr

Hey Maudlin there are some undead you can't control:
(My plan to avoid your control way back in Turn 4 was to switch my undead to Positive Energy but I got overruled)
Mummies: Positive Energy not Negative
Athasian: Black not Negative Energy


----------



## Kalanyr

Melkor I doubt it- It took me 2 turns to rack up 30 or 40 PL so don't expect insta-PL.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I didn`t know Kalanyr, then I am just starting with it.


----------



## Kalanyr

No Probs Melkor just letting you know.


----------



## Maudlin

Yes, the Shade keep control of theirs too, though I'll be happy to extend the benefits of my own children to them too.

I wasn't aware mummies used positive energy... but then my ignorance is legendary  It would be odd though, since they can be turned by it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am grateful, mighty Acerarak, together we shall crush  those that have wronged us. By the way, if you have Undead from all across The Material Plane coming to your side, it means that  you would be getting ENORMOUS PL increase.


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *I am grateful, mighty Acerarak, together we shall crush  those that have wronged us. By the way, if you have Undead from all across The Material Plane coming to your side, it means that  you would be getting ENORMOUS PL increase. *



That's the idea  Acererak will be accomodating their journey any way he can, but the bulk of those forces will probably be in transit for a while.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Maudlin, do you have Edena`s aproval on this?


----------



## Spoof

OK THIS THREAD IS NOW HERE BY CLOSED, PLEASE MOVE TO THE NEW THREAD SET BY EDENA,  and we would like to thank you for you support in these difficult times.


----------



## Darkness

Spoof said:
			
		

> *OK THIS THREAD IS NOW HERE BY CLOSED, ... *



Hey - that's _my_ text!


----------



## Darkness

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And u can't tell me that there is a single person who doesn't read ALL of the posts
> 
> That includes you *



I don't. See, I don't have time to read everything and so I very much appreciate it if someone gives me a reason _not_ to read something and thus, gives me more time to read the stuff that I should read.


----------

